# Proibizione del burqa



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2010)

_Belgio: primo passo parlamentare
per la proibizione totale del burqa
Se approvato in Aula, diventerebbe il primo Paese europeo a dire no al velo islamico integrale

NOTIZIE CORRELATE
Codognè, il sindaco bandisce il burqa: «Potrebbe spaventare i bambini» (20 marzo 2010)
La Provincia di Bologna vota «no» al burqa (15 febbraio 2010)


(Afp)BRUXELLES - La commissione Affari interni del Parlamento del Belgio ha approvato una proposta di legge per l'interdizione totale del velo integrale islamico. Il voto ha avuto l'appoggio di tutti i gruppi politici e, se fosse confermato in Parlamento, il Belgio diventerebbe il primo Paese europeo a proibire il burqa. Secondo fonti parlamentari il voto potrebbe essere messo in calendario il 22 aprile prossimo. «È un segnale molto forte che intendiamo inviare agli islamisti», ha detto il deputato liberale Denis Ducarme. La legge modifica il codice penale per imporre un'ammenda (o sette giorni di carcere) «a chi si presenterà in uno spazio pubblico con il volto coperto, del tutto o in parte, che ne impedisca l'identificazione». Il testo prevede eccezioni per le manifestazioni autorizzate dai Comuni come il carnevale.
EUROPA - Martedì il Consiglio di Stato ha respinto l'ipotesi di un divieto assoluto del velo integrale in Francia. Parigi si avvia quindi verso una messa al bando del burqa e del niqab limitata ai servizi pubblici, come autobus, metropolitane o uffici postali. Questa la situazione in altri Paesi europei. In Italia una legge del 1975 vieta di coprirsi completamente il volto nei luoghi pubblici. Alla legge hanno fatto riferimento alcuni sindaci per varare una serie di ordinanze che vietano a livello locale il velo integrale o il costume da bagno islamico. La Lega Nord ha depositato nello scorso ottobre un progetto di legge che prevede fino a due anni di reclusione e 2 mila euro di multa per coloro che per la «loro appartenzenza religiosa rendono difficile o impossibile l'identificazione». In Danimarca il governo ha deciso lo scorso gennaio di limitare il burqa o il niqab nei luoghi pubblici ma senza vietarlo, lasciando cioè alle scuole, alle amministrazioni o alle imprese l'onere di fissare le regole. In Olanda diversi progetti di legge sono allo studio per vietare l'uso del velo integrale. In Gran Bretagna un partito euroscettico guida una campagna per il bando del burqa. In Austria il ministro socialdemocratico per le Donne, Gabriele Heinisch-Hosek, pensa di bandire il velo nei luoghi pubblici._

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/10_ma...qa_08cf1440-3cac-11df-80d0-00144f02aabe.shtml

Questa notizia mi ha fatto veramente incazzare! Un caso esemplare di informazione parziale e strumentalizzata!
La proposta e' di proibire il burqa integrale nei luoghi pubblici in cui e' necessaria l'identificazione: scuole, banche, aeroporti, municipio... certo non al supermercato per comprare il latte!
La cosa che trovo piu' orrenda e' che si fa leva sui diritti delle donne quando poi si cerca di ostacolare la distribuzione della pillola abortiva, negando proprio un diritto sacrosanto alle donne!
Argghh...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Aprile 2010)

Non so cosa ti prende ... non eravate voi donne a volere la equalità e libertà, aka emancipazione?

Eccola. Dovere per gli uomini, uguale diritto e dovere per le donne! Non vedo dove sia il problema.

Poi, le altre implicazioni non c'entrano. A me da fastidio di vedere le persone coperte al 100%, e onestamente già gli occhiali da sole del genere specchio mi creano problemi quando parlo con la gente. Io voglio sapere con chi parlo e come reagisce.

E la legge punta in questa direzione. Perché se vogliamo dirla tutta, questa legge impedisce che un "furfantello" si compra le ragazze (e ragazzini) al mercato nero, rapinate in Europa e negli USA. Oltre 3.000 casi all'anno.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so cosa ti prende ... *non eravate voi donne a volere la equalità e libertà, aka emancipazione?*
> 
> Eccola. Dovere per gli uomini, uguale diritto e dovere per le donne! Non vedo dove sia il problema.
> 
> ...


In tutto questo mi pare che sia inclusa anche la possibilita' di usare il burqa. Anche quella e' una scelta personale, l'emancipazione e' anche accettare le differenze.
A me non da fastidio vedere le persone coperte al 100%, tra l'altro sono casi veramente rari nei paesi occidentali, cosi' come non mi da fastidio vedere le persone scoperte quasi al 100%.

Ripeto capisco la proibizione del velo integrale qualora sia necessaria l'identificazione: una maestra a scuola deve riconoscere la persona alla quale sta affidando un alunno, common sense, anche io mi devo levare cappello e sciarpone d'inverno per facilitare l'identificazione. 

Abbi pazienza ma le stesse persone che vogliono proibire il burqa per difendere i diritti e l'emancipazione femminile da una parte, dall'altra vogliono ostacolare la distribuzione di un farmaco che nega appunto un diritto sacrosanto alle donne... non capisco come tu non possa notare la grossa presa per il culo. 

Non sara' questa legge a fermare il mercato nero di bambini sai.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In tutto questo mi pare che sia inclusa anche la possibilita' di usare il burqa. Anche quella e' una scelta personale, l'emancipazione e' anche accettare le differenze.
> A me non da fastidio vedere le persone coperte al 100%, tra l'altro sono casi veramente rari nei paesi occidentali, cosi' come non mi da fastidio vedere le persone scoperte quasi al 100%.
> 
> Ripeto capisco la proibizione del velo integrale qualora sia necessaria l'identificazione: una maestra a scuola deve riconoscere la persona alla quale sta affidando un alunno, common sense, anche io mi devo levare cappello e sciarpone d'inverno per facilitare l'identificazione.
> ...


quoto il grassetto

a me non da fastidio vedere persone coperte

ma in Italia c'è una legge di molto precedente al fenomeno migratorio che vieta di andare in giro travisati

il rispetto per una pratica tradizionale (non religiosa, perchè il burqa non è prescritto dal Corano) non dovrebbe travalicare il diritto

ciò posto, i leghisti non vogliono vietare il burqa per difendere i diritti e l'emancipazione femminile ma per colpire il diverso

e vietano la RU per avere il consenso della chiesa

in entrambi i casi, delle donne non gliene potrebbe fregar di meno


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto
> 
> a me non da fastidio vedere persone coperte
> 
> ...


Ci sta, ma sono anche usi e costumi... mia nonna vedova nel suo paesino esce col velo nero, lo vietiamo anche a lei?

O la legge e' uguale per tutti, quindi anche per mia nonna e le altre nonnine o levatela e non se ne parla piu'. E' l'applicazione a sentimento che mi urta.

A me da donna frega molto e dovrebbe fregare molto di piu' alle donne in Italia.


----------



## Anna A (2 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto
> 
> a me non da fastidio vedere persone coperte
> 
> ...


non a caso ne fanno sempre una questione di simboli.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci sta, ma sono anche usi e costumi... mia nonna vedova nel suo paesino esce col velo nero, lo vietiamo anche a lei?
> 
> O la legge e' uguale per tutti, quindi anche per mia nonna e le altre nonnine o levatela e non se ne parla piu'. E' l'applicazione a sentimento che mi urta.
> 
> A me da donna frega molto e dovrebbe fregare molto di piu' alle donne in Italia.


esce col velo nero sul viso che la rende irriconoscibile e se la ferma un poliziotti rifiuta di scoprirsi?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> esce col velo nero sul viso che la rende irriconoscibile e se la ferma un poliziotti rifiuta di scoprirsi?


Non penso sia mai stata fermata dalla polizia, perche' dovrebbero fermarla?

Quando e' in "branco" con le amiche di chiesa io non la riconosco:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2010)

E' già vietato nei luoghi pubblici in italia da molto ma molto tempo...ma con una legge ben diversa. nei luoghi pubblici bisogna essere riconoscibili per legge, la libertà va  bene ma entro i limiti del legale, se io Italiano devo essere riconoscibile anche una donna afghana lo deve essere qui da noi, ha problemi con questo? Ma non c'è problema, anzi io non lo vedo proprio, può benissimo andarsene, nessuna la obbliga.
Perchè invece da noi può andare in giro? perchè da noi le leggi sono troppe e solo poche vengono rispettate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sara' questa legge a fermare il mercato nero di bambini sai.


Non lo ferma, ma la rende molto meno appetibile, credimi.


----------



## Daniele (3 Aprile 2010)

In un mondo ideale, noi potremmo aver ela nostyra croce ed andare in giro per il mondo senza venir amazzati...in un mondo ideale loro potrebbero usare quello che vogliono e viagggiare indisturbati. In un mondo ideale però.
Io non vivo in un mondo ideale, vivo in un mondo in cui è più la sofferenza che l'amore, in cui ci si fa le scarpe facilmente pur di avere vantaggi, in cui si usano le parole a casaccio senza sapere quello che vogliono dire, ma potrebbero ferire qualcuno, ma chi se ne frega.
Per rispetto a volte dobbiamo piegarci, per rispetto se andiamo in un posto è meglio non esibire quella piccola croce che magari portiamo al collo, per rispetto verso tutti non dobbiamo usare il nostro credo come arma.
Donne con il burka? Avete mai pensato che potrebbero essere davvero terroriste? E non c'è da temere che se potessero essere usate le userebbero, basterebbe trovare una interpretazione del corano che indichi che si può fare. Cosa succederebbe se una donna in Burka si facesse scoppiare dentro una metropolitana nell'ora di punta? magai nell'orario di uscita dei ragazzi dalle scuole? Dopo saremmo tutti arrabbbiati ed indignati che lo stato non ha fatto nulla per evitare, ma mi chiedo cosa potrebbe fare comunque sia.
Non viviamo in un mondo bello, viviamo nello schifo che mio padre mi ha lasciato, viviamo in un mondo in cui le generazioni che sono al potere hanno pensato solo a se stesse riempiendo i giovani di ideali, ma solo per sfruttarli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In un mondo ideale, noi potremmo aver ela nostyra croce ed andare in giro per il mondo senza venir amazzati...in un mondo ideale loro potrebbero usare quello che vogliono e viagggiare indisturbati. In un mondo ideale però.
> Io non vivo in un mondo ideale, vivo in un mondo in cui è più la sofferenza che l'amore, in cui ci si fa le scarpe facilmente pur di avere vantaggi, in cui si usano le parole a casaccio senza sapere quello che vogliono dire, ma potrebbero ferire qualcuno, ma chi se ne frega.
> Per rispetto a volte dobbiamo piegarci, per rispetto se andiamo in un posto è meglio non esibire quella piccola croce che magari portiamo al collo, per rispetto verso tutti non dobbiamo usare il nostro credo come arma.
> Donne con il burka? Avete mai pensato che potrebbero essere davvero terroriste? E non c'è da temere che se potessero essere usate le userebbero, basterebbe trovare una interpretazione del corano che indichi che si può fare. Cosa succederebbe se una donna in Burka si facesse scoppiare dentro una metropolitana nell'ora di punta? magai nell'orario di uscita dei ragazzi dalle scuole? Dopo saremmo tutti arrabbbiati ed indignati che lo stato non ha fatto nulla per evitare, ma mi chiedo cosa potrebbe fare comunque sia.
> Non viviamo in un mondo bello, viviamo nello schifo che mio padre mi ha lasciato, viviamo in un mondo in cui le generazioni che sono al potere hanno pensato solo a se stesse riempiendo i giovani di ideali, ma solo per sfruttarli.


Perché uno/a non può farsi esplodere senza burqua?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci sta, ma sono anche usi e costumi... mia nonna vedova nel suo paesino esce col velo nero, lo vietiamo anche a lei?
> 
> O la legge e' uguale per tutti, quindi anche per mia nonna e le altre nonnine o levatela e non se ne parla piu'. E' l'applicazione a sentimento che mi urta.
> 
> A me da donna frega molto e dovrebbe fregare molto di piu' alle donne in Italia.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Non penso sia mai stata fermata dalla polizia, perche' dovrebbero fermarla?
> 
> Quando e' in "branco" con le amiche di chiesa io non la riconosco:rotfl:


 Quoto totalmente.
Si dimentica il nostro passato e il nostro presente e non si ha un minimo rispetto per chi ha bisogno di tempo per sentirsi di potersi scoprire. 
Chi, invece, è davvero retrivo non dinventerà più aperto perché gli viene imposto qualcosa, ma al contrario si arroccherà ancor di più sulle proprie posizioni e le rafforzerà.
Negli USA (non vengono sempre portati ad esempio?) chi vuole portare il burqua può farlo.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché uno/a non può farsi esplodere senza burqa?


Solo perche' tu non sapresti riconoscere un terrorista quando ne vedi uno:carneval:

E' cosi' semplice riconoscerli tra gli altri miliardi di facce...


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché uno/a non può farsi esplodere senza burqua?


Il Burqua è un metodo perfetto per nascondere tanto esplosivo da creare morti a profusione...e non siamo certi se e quando verranno utilizzate le donne per fare questo dai terroristi, in fondo i vero terroristi non sono quelli che si fanno esplodere, ma quelli che usano la loro ignoranza manvorando le scritture per manovrare loro.
Uno zaino può essere pericoloso, un Burqua che non si può togliere per rispetto alla etnia può essere anche peggio.
Poi continuo a dire, se mi consentiranno di andare in giro con il passamontagna in banca senza schiaffarmi una pistola in faccia allora ok, mandiamo pure quelle donne in giro come credono meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2010)

Ma Daniele secondo te i terroristi sono cosi' coglioni da mettersi il burqa? Metterselo sarebbe come dire "controllami!"

A rigor di logica vogliono passare inosservati e cosi' e' stato


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo perche' tu non sapresti riconoscere un terrorista quando ne vedi uno:carneval:
> 
> E' cosi' semplice riconoscerli tra gli altri miliardi di facce...


Il Burqua non potrebbe essere tolto sotto ordine delle autorità perchè potrebbe essere visto come un soppruso etnico.
Giusto pochi giorni fa una donna al volante mi venne quasi addosso, io mi incavolai da morire ed al primo semaforo mi misi affianco per apostrofarla come era consono fare...era nera e giocò la "carta del razzismo", che con me non funziona, io le risposi incazzato nero che non centra il colore della pelle se uno è cretino di nascita.
Il razzismo può essere anche usato dall'altra parte per avere vantaggi, attenzione davvero.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Daniele secondo te i terroristi sono cosi' coglioni da mettersi il burqa? Metterselo sarebbe come dire "controllami!"
> 
> A rigor di logica vogliono passare inosservati e cosi' e' stato



Non puoi controllarlo se non c'è legge al riguardo e la legge c'è e dice chiaro e tondo che le persone devono essere riconoscibili. Quindi il Burqua se deve essere portato non può essere tolto, ma se può essere tolto allora è inutile portarlo.  Comunque sia il Burqua è una offesa per ogni donna vivente, una interpretazione erronea e altamente maschilista accettarlo da parte nostra vorrebbe dire tornare indietro al medioevo, quello in cui purtroppo sono le culture islamiche.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il Burqua è un metodo perfetto per nascondere tanto esplosivo da creare morti a profusione...e non siamo certi se e quando verranno utilizzate le donne per fare questo dai terroristi, in fondo i vero terroristi non sono quelli che si fanno esplodere, ma quelli che usano la loro ignoranza manvorando le scritture per manovrare loro.
> Uno zaino può essere pericoloso, un Burqua che non si può togliere per rispetto alla etnia può essere anche peggio.
> Poi continuo a dire, se mi consentiranno di andare in giro con *il passamontagna in banca* senza schiaffarmi una pistola in faccia allora ok, mandiamo pure quelle donne in giro come credono meglio.


Infatti si e' detto che in luoghi in cui e' necessario un riconoscimento e quindi anche in banca andrebbe tolto.

Anche la chiesa manovra le scritture eppure nessuno pare incazzarsi, anzi si votano caproni che pur di accaparrarsi i voti dei cattolici negano diritti alle donne. Pensa te guardiamo la spazzatura altrui senza prima occuparci della nostra.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Il burqua non è elemento culturale, è una imposizione maschile alle donne. Va portato sempre e comunque fuori di casa, perchè nessun uomo deve poter vedere la donna. Non portarlo facendosi vedere anche per solo 5 minuti rende altamente inutile per l'uomo l'uso del Burqua.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non puoi controllarlo se non c'è legge al riguardo e la legge c'è e dice chiaro e tondo che le persone devono essere riconoscibili. Quindi il Burqua se deve essere portato non può essere tolto, ma se può essere tolto allora è inutile portarlo.  Comunque sia il Burqua è una offesa per ogni donna vivente, una interpretazione erronea e altamente maschilista accettarlo da parte nostra vorrebbe dire tornare indietro al medioevo, quello in cui purtroppo sono le culture islamiche.


E' una legge degli anni di piombo. Negli altri paesi, seriamente colpiti dal terrorismo, si e' sceso a patti... potrebbe farlo anche l'Italia.

No e' l'Italia in piena riscoperta delle gioie del medioevo! Dei diritti delle donne agli uomini che vogliono proibire il burqa non frega un'emerita mazza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' una legge degli anni di piombo. Negli altri paesi, seriamente colpiti dal terrorismo, si e' sceso a patti... potrebbe farlo anche l'Italia.
> 
> No e' l'Italia in piena riscoperta delle gioie del medioevo! Dei diritti delle donne agli uomini che vogliono proibire il burqa non frega un'emerita mazza


Quoto.
Aggiungo che anch'io o qualunque persona può imbottirsi come vuole e poi simulare di essere più grassa di quello che è che comunque si dovrebbe allora perquisire sempre tutti, con il rispetto delle norme relative alla perquisizione delle donne.

Bisognerebbe capire che il terrorismo si chiama così per un preciso motivo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Aggiungo che anch'io o qualunque persona può imbottirsi come vuole e poi simulare di essere più grassa di quello che è che comunque si dovrebbe allora perquisire sempre tutti, con il rispetto delle norme relative alla perquisizione delle donne.
> 
> Bisognerebbe capire che il terrorismo si chiama così per un preciso motivo...


Visto che parliamo di terrorismo ... mi fa terrore di vedere persone camuffate, per qualunque motivo. Quindi sono favorevole alla legge che proibisce (anche) il camuffamento etnico.


----------



## aristocat (5 Aprile 2010)

*Ci si può camuffare "a fin di bene"?*



Admin ha detto:


> Visto che parliamo di terrorismo ... *mi fa terrore di vedere persone camuffate, per qualunque motivo.* Quindi sono favorevole alla legge che proibisce (anche) il camuffamento etnico.


Oddio, io non sarei così definitiva. Per me è proprio il motivo sottostante che fa la differenza tra una "persona camuffata" e un'altra...:sonar:


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2010)

Un conto è una esigenza religiosa che va opportunamente rispettata, però faccio notare che nelle nostre moschee non vi è il minareto (che dovrebbe esserci), un altro conto è il dover legiferare per necessità culturali. Sinceramente non possiamo e non dobbiamo legiferare tenendo presente tutte le etnie, ma principalmente la nostra e quelle affini. Perchè sulla scia della comprensione culturrale dovremmo comprendere e necessariamente accettare l'infibulazione delle donne, pratica oscena, stupida e sinceramente malata, ma così la penso io, non credo chi la pratichi (non chi la subisce).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un conto è una esigenza religiosa che va opportunamente rispettata, però faccio notare che nelle nostre moschee non vi è il minareto (che dovrebbe esserci), un altro conto è il dover legiferare per necessità culturali. Sinceramente non possiamo e non dobbiamo legiferare tenendo presente tutte le etnie, ma principalmente la nostra e quelle affini. Perchè sulla scia della comprensione culturrale dovremmo comprendere e necessariamente accettare l'infibulazione delle donne, pratica oscena, stupida e sinceramente malata, ma così la penso io, non credo chi la pratichi (non chi la subisce).


 Trovi che ci sia logica in questa estensione del tutto paradossale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oddio, io non sarei così definitiva. Per me è proprio il motivo sottostante che fa la differenza tra una "persona camuffata" e un'altra...:sonar:


 E chi stabilisce cosa è a fin di bene?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Visto che parliamo di terrorismo ... mi fa terrore di vedere persone camuffate, per qualunque motivo. Quindi sono favorevole alla legge che proibisce (anche) il camuffamento etnico.


 Questo è un ragionamento sofistico.
Non è la percezione di un singolo o di un gruppo che aitorizza a criminalizzare quello che può trovare giusto o segno di libertà un altro gruppo.
Allora perché mai dovrebe essere considerato cammuffamento il burqa e non il travestitismo che trasforma un uomo in una leggiadra (più o meno) fanciulla?

Se la motivazione è prevenire il terrorismo, la motivazione non è valida perché il terrorismo è prevenibile solo culturamente.


P.S. Consiglio a tutti: giocate a age of empire...


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovi che ci sia logica in questa estensione del tutto paradossale?


Perfettamente! A mio avviso secondo l'estensione di essere superiori culturalmente stiamo inziando a legiferare una cosa ed il contrario della stessa, estensioni di esclusioni che crea comunque cittadini diversi.
Io pongo solo le esigenze religiose come reali per una persona, le esigenze culturali sono come penso sempre di "casa" ed una persona a casa prorpia può essere etnico quanto gli pare, ma fuori deve imparare a mediare tra il proprio e gli altri.
Se il Burqua è consentito allora deve essere consentito l'uso di coperture per tutti a prescindere, io potrei avere la mia esigenza culturale del tutto personale di andare in giro nudo...perchè non potrei farlo? Pubblica decenza? Ma pubblica per chi se io non avessi questo tabù? Allora bisognerebbe abrogare legggi su leggi per una cosa che per me è culturalmente necessaria ed essendo soggettiva non è neppure negabile.

Uno stato deve legiferare tenendo conto della maggioranza e delle minoranze, ma di donne in Italia con il Bourqua ci saranno al massimo 5, non possiamo fare leggi per 5 persone in croce (ma anche se fossero 10 o 20 diventerebbe stupido).


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Visto che parliamo di terrorismo ... mi fa terrore di vedere persone camuffate, per qualunque motivo. Quindi sono favorevole alla legge che proibisce (anche) il camuffamento etnico.


Allora che fai a carnevale?:carneval:

Scherzo, ovviamene e' la tua opinione:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perfettamente! A mio avviso secondo l'estensione di essere superiori culturalmente stiamo inziando a legiferare una cosa ed il contrario della stessa, estensioni di esclusioni che crea comunque cittadini diversi.
> Io pongo solo le esigenze religiose come reali per una persona, le esigenze culturali sono come penso sempre di "casa" ed una persona a casa prorpia può essere etnico quanto gli pare, ma fuori deve imparare a mediare tra il proprio e gli altri.
> Se il Burqua è consentito allora deve essere consentito l'uso di coperture per tutti a prescindere, io potrei avere la mia esigenza culturale del tutto personale di andare in giro nudo...perchè non potrei farlo? Pubblica decenza? Ma pubblica per chi se io non avessi questo tabù? Allora bisognerebbe abrogare legggi su leggi per una cosa che per me è culturalmente necessaria ed essendo soggettiva non è neppure negabile.
> 
> Uno stato deve legiferare tenendo conto della maggioranza e delle minoranze, ma di donne in Italia con il Bourqua ci saranno al massimo 5, non possiamo fare leggi per 5 persone in croce (ma anche se fossero 10 o 20 diventerebbe stupido).


 Il burqa è consentito perché ognuno può vestirsi come gli pare con delle limitazioni che valgono per tutti.
Cerchiamo di capire cosa ci dà fastidio e perché.
Anch'io non dialogo con chi ha gli occhiali da sole e ho pure trattato con poca gentilezza un vicino che mi salutava con il casco integrale (per venirmi incontro se l'è tolto e ...non l'ho riconosciuto lo stesso... :rotfl, di conseguenza non sarei a mio agio con chi indossasse il burqa, ma il mio senso di fastidio non può essere legge e tutti possono continuare a mettersi gli occhiali, il casco, maschere di carnevale e burqa e debbono toglierseli nei casi previsti.


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2010)

Molto bello questo video di Terzani che parla "anche" del burca
*
Tiziano Terzani intervistato dal Giornale del Popolo e conferenze all'Istituto Elvetico di Lugano ed al Liceo Pacinotti di Pisa.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1kPO340ahE


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

A me il burqa non darebbe alcun fastidio se non fosse l'espressione di una sfacciata repressione ideologica contro le donne.
Il discorso "antiterroristico" non regge assolutamente, anche se concordo che per controllo la polizia debba poter vedere il volto di una persona. La foto sulla carta di identità serve pure a quello.
Trovo assurdo, ipocrita e schifosamente demagogico che si inneggi alla "libertà" del burqa, perchè certamente alcune donne possono essere convinte che esso sia per loro un "diritto", ma unicamente per il fatto che sono cresciute in un ambiente dove la donna è proprietà, non individuo. Per tanto così allora si dovrebbe pure dare libertà d'azione ai terroristi stessi, in quanto loro sono perfettamente convinti di essere nel giusto! Ed i bambini che in certi ambienti vengono ridotti ad oggetti sessuali, convinti che quella sia la vera vita, la più giusta? Va bene pure quello? Allora, dai, inneggiamo alla cultura Rom (cultura?!?!?!?!?) ed accettiamo che i bambini vengano cresciuti come ladri professionisti, che fumino a 4 anni e vengano venduti come merce. Ma si, dai! In nome della "LIBERTA'"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Via! Liberi di praticare l'infibulazione, di uccidere in piazza tramite lapidazione le donne adultere, di relegarle nei bordelli quando rimangono vedove.
IN NOME DELLA LIBERTà, NO?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Volere vedere sempre sbagliato quello che è fuori di noi e della nostra cultura è sempre molto pericoloso.
Certo che il burqa è una definizione di donna come "oggetto sessuale pericoloso" e che con questo segnale esterno viene difesa dagli uomini (anche loro visti come esseri assatanati incapaci di autocontrollo) e da se stessa.
Ma che segnale è una donna che si sente obbligata invece a porsi sempre come oggetto sessuale, curando il proprio corpo in modo maniacale, sentendo pressioni sociali che la fanno sentire inadeguata se non corrispondente a canoni fisici di peso, forma e giovinezza al punto di pensare di correggersi chirurgicamente o di farlo trasformandosi spesso in apprezzatissima caricatura della femminilità?

Il fatto è che in un modo o nell'altro gli uomini vogliono controllare la potenza e l'istintualità femminile ed escogitano modi diversi per farlo.

Qui non si stava discutendo se una donna col burqa è libera davvero o no, perché allora dubito che lo siano le migliaia di ragazzine che mostrano il perizoma, ma si stava discutendo se la legge in un Paese che vuole difendere la libertà individuale debba legiferare per limitarla in quel caso. Allora perché non legiferare per impedire a ragazzi e ragazze di mostrarci le mutande? Non lo si fa per difendere un principio, anche se quei ragazzi liberi non sono per nulla, ma altamente condizionati.

Elencare brutture del mondo attribuendo sempre alle vittime (non nel senso dei bambini, ma di società deprivate culturalmente ed economicamente) la responsabilità di quel che accade quando si sa benissimo, ad esempio, chi sono gli "utilizzatori finali", mi sembra fuorviante.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volere vedere sempre sbagliato quello che è fuori di noi e della nostra cultura è sempre molto pericoloso.
> Certo che il burqa è una definizione di donna come "oggetto sessuale pericoloso" e che con questo segnale esterno viene difesa dagli uomini (anche loro visti come esseri assatanati incapaci di autocontrollo) e da se stessa.
> Ma che segnale è una donna che si sente obbligata invece a porsi sempre come oggetto sessuale, curando il proprio corpo in modo maniacale, sentendo pressioni sociali che la fanno sentire inadeguata se non corrispondente a canoni fisici di peso, forma e giovinezza al punto di pensare di correggersi chirurgicamente o di farlo trasformandosi spesso in apprezzatissima caricatura della femminilità?
> 
> ...


Ti quoto.

Volevo rispondere qualcosa di simile, ma sono troppo felice per la comparsa del sole per impegnarmi.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Noi vogliamo togliere il burqa alle donne con lo stesso intento di quelli che nel loro paese glielo fanno portare.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi vogliamo togliere il burqa alle donne con lo stesso intento di quelli che nel loro paese glielo fanno portare.


In sintesi credo proprio che sia cosi'


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In sintesi credo proprio che sia cosi'


ne sono certo... altro che liberarle:condom:


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Una donna dovrebbe essere libera di portare il burqua, come di toglierselo. Ma questa libertà non credo venga da una legge.

Una ragazzina impacciata dal burqua non solo è invisibile, non esiste al di fuori del contesto familiare, ma difficilmente avrà la possibilità di sperimentare la vita delle proprie coetane, e quindi di decidere se vuole indossarlo o meno.
Credo anche io che una donna in perizoma sia non meno schiava di una donna velata. Ma nessuna donna credo, a parte i casi di induzione alla prostituzione, è costretta a stare con il culo di fuori.
Il punto non è tanto consentire il velo..che vestano come vogliono, ma garantire sempre la possibilità di gettarlo alle ortiche. Come noi occidentali abbiamo bruciato i corsetti e tagliato i capelli. Se qualcuno ci avesse imposto le stecche di balena per legge, o per legge ci avese impedito di indossarle, noi occidentali non sarenmmo state libere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna dovrebbe essere libera di portare il burqua, come di toglierselo. Ma questa libertà non credo venga da una legge.
> 
> Una ragazzina impacciata dal burqua non solo è invisibile, non esiste al di fuori del contesto familiare, ma difficilmente avrà la possibilità di sperimentare la vita delle proprie coetane, e quindi di decidere se vuole indossarlo o meno.
> Credo anche io che una donna in perizoma sia non meno schiava di una donna velata. Ma nessuna donna credo, a parte i casi di induzione alla prostituzione, è costretta a stare con il culo di fuori.
> Il punto non è tanto consentire il velo..che vestano come vogliono, ma garantire sempre la possibilità di gettarlo alle ortiche. Come noi occidentali abbiamo bruciato i corsetti e tagliato i capelli. Se qualcuno ci avesse imposto le stecche di balena per legge, o per legge ci avese impedito di indossarle, noi occidentali non sarenmmo state libere.


 Quoto.
Però non va sottovalutata l'influenza culturale che "costringe" quanto e più di un'imposizione.
E quel che è più grave limita le possibilità di scelte di vita.
Una cosa così
http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/04/02/news/veronica_q-3083477/
quanto può influenzare non solo le ragazzine, ma la percezione morbosa di esse? :incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Chi mi spiega cosa vuol dire "sesso senza limiti" o "sesso estremo"?

Non sto scherzando:condom:

Mi sa che son vecchia, mi tocca leggere sto libro


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però non va sottovalutata l'influenza culturale che "costringe" quanto e più di un'imposizione.
> E quel che è più grave limita le possibilità di scelte di vita.
> Una cosa così
> ...



OT: oggi ho visto una nuova compagna di Sbarella, la madre le aveva tinto i capelli rosso mogano, dai a 4 anni!

Io non capisco perche' i bambini "debbano sembrare grandi"... per assurdo credo che si inizi cosi'... prima si vestono da grandi... si sottopongono alle puttanate dei grandi... poi appena possono ci sta che decidano anche di comportarsi "come i grandi" e tutti li "ahh ma come mai?"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: oggi ho visto una nuova compagna di Sbarella, la madre le aveva tinto i capelli rosso mogano, dai a 4 anni!
> 
> Io non capisco perche' i bambini "debbano sembrare grandi"... per assurdo credo che si inizi cosi'... prima si vestono da grandi... si sottopongono alle puttanate dei grandi... poi appena possono ci sta che decidano anche di comportarsi "come i grandi" e tutti li "ahh ma come mai?"


 Già.
Quel che è ancora peggio è che si dà a un bambino il messaggio di essere sbagliato in quanto bambino e per come è... i risultati sono inevitabili...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi mi spiega cosa vuol dire "sesso senza limiti" o "sesso estremo"?
> 
> Non sto scherzando:condom:
> 
> Mi sa che son vecchia, mi tocca leggere sto libro


 no, non leggerlo... l'ennesima cazzata editoriale per far soldi sulle babytroie, vere od inventate che siano.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già.
> Quel che è ancora peggio è che si dà a un bambino il messaggio di essere sbagliato in quanto bambino e per come è... i risultati sono inevitabili...


Non solo ma gli si danno responsabilita' che non possono avere ne comprendere... un esempio stupido sono i vestiti firmati o l'Ipod o il nintendo... poi i genitori s'aspettano che non si sporchino, non rompano o non perdano determinate cose.
A me sembra assurdo


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una donna dovrebbe essere libera di portare il burqua, come di toglierselo. Ma questa libertà non credo venga da una legge.
> 
> Una ragazzina impacciata dal burqua non solo è invisibile, non esiste al di fuori del contesto familiare, ma difficilmente avrà la possibilità di sperimentare la vita delle proprie coetane, e quindi di decidere se vuole indossarlo o meno.
> Credo anche io che una donna in perizoma sia non meno schiava di una donna velata. Ma nessuna donna credo, a parte i casi di induzione alla prostituzione, è costretta a stare con il culo di fuori.
> Il punto non è tanto consentire il velo..che vestano come vogliono, ma garantire sempre la possibilità di gettarlo alle ortiche. Come noi occidentali abbiamo bruciato i corsetti e tagliato i capelli. Se qualcuno ci avesse imposto le stecche di balena per legge, o per legge ci avese impedito di indossarle, noi occidentali non sarenmmo state libere.


Ma nooooo, Iris! Ma che vai dicendoooooo!!!! Il burqa è un dirittoooo!

Guarda, mi fanno incazzare 'sti discorsi, e son ben contento che tu abbia risposto così, almeno non sono proprio solo del tutto.
Molti mi fa girare i maroni quando spara a quel modo con motti e frasi fatte, come se non capisse che il fatto che c'è un male da una parte non può giustificarne uno dall'atra. 
E poi, appunto, le mutande fuori sono un'opzione, che si spera venga poi abbandonata una volta che la persona LIBERA DI SCEGLIERE maturi un po'!
A persa da fastidio che si parli del mercato del sesso, ed incolpa i paesi ricchi. Ha ragione! Ma questo non giustifica le "tradizioni" assurde dei paesi arretrati!!!!!!
E la lapidazione? E l'infibulazione? E tutte quelle cagate del genere che partono dal dover camminare tre passi dietro l'uomo?!!!!!
Terzani, che io adoro, non so come abbia potuto parlare in quel modo!
La donna "protetta dall'aggressività maschile"?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? sarà ben più la PROPRIETA' di un uomo protetta dall'avidità di altri uomini!

BASTACONLADEMAGOGIAEDILPOPULISMOCONLAPOLITICADELLEBELLEPAROLECAZZOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: oggi ho visto una nuova compagna di Sbarella, la madre le aveva tinto i capelli rosso mogano, dai a 4 anni!
> 
> Io non capisco perche' i bambini "debbano sembrare grandi"... per assurdo credo che si inizi cosi'... prima si vestono da grandi... si sottopongono alle puttanate dei grandi... poi appena possono ci sta che decidano anche di comportarsi "come i grandi" e tutti li "ahh ma come mai?"


L'imbecillità regna ovunque, ma un conto è essere "liberi" di essere imbecilli, ed un conto è essere assoggettati a dogmi e tradizioni, e leggi che possono COSTARE LA PELLE se non si rispettano


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

Il Burqua è un oggetto nato dalla ignoranza. Possiamo accettare il burqua solo se è decisione unica ed incontrovertibile di una donna, ma sarebbe giusto che se fosse così non dovesse camminare dietro al marito...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma nooooo, Iris! Ma che vai dicendoooooo!!!! Il burqa è un dirittoooo!
> 
> Guarda, mi fanno incazzare 'sti discorsi, e son ben contento che tu abbia risposto così, almeno non sono proprio solo del tutto.
> *Molti mi fa girare i maroni quando spara a quel modo con motti e frasi fatte, come se non capisse che il fatto che c'è un male da una parte non può giustificarne uno dall'atra. *
> ...


felice di farti girare i coglioni, visto l'atteggiamento tuo che smentisce tutto quello che ti sforzi di scrivere. La frase che ho evidenziato dice tutto. Non sforzarti di capire Terzani.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma nooooo, Iris! Ma che vai dicendoooooo!!!! Il burqa è un dirittoooo!
> 
> Guarda, mi fanno incazzare 'sti discorsi, e son ben contento che tu abbia risposto così, almeno non sono proprio solo del tutto.
> Molti mi fa girare i maroni quando spara a quel modo con motti e frasi fatte, come se non capisse che il fatto che c'è un male da una parte non può giustificarne uno dall'atra.
> ...



Guarda che io leggo piu' arretratezza "mentale" in questo tuo post di quanta ne veda in un burqa.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi vogliamo togliere il burqa alle donne con lo stesso intento di quelli che nel loro paese glielo fanno portare.


in quei paesi le donne non sono libere; facciamo tutti i discorsi che vogliamo ma non dimentichiamoci di questo.
lavoro da un paio di anni con una ragazza iraniana che è riuscita a fuggire da lì per venire a studiare a bologna e si sente una privilegiata .parla con dolore della condizione delle amiche che ha lasciato
poi possiamo fare tutti i discorsi di condizionamenti che vogliamo ma un conto è lo squallore del nudo , del botulino, della chirurgia plastica...un altro è non avere di fatto una dignità alla pari con l'uomo


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in quei paesi le donne non sono libere; facciamo tutti i discorsi che vogliamo ma non dimentichiamoci di questo.
> lavoro da un paio di anni con una ragazza iraniana che è riuscita a fuggire da lì per venire a studiare a bologna e si sente una privilegiata .parla con dolore della condizione delle amiche che ha lasciato
> poi possiamo fare tutti i discorsi di condizionamenti che vogliamo ma un conto è lo squallore del nudo , del botulino, della chirurgia plastica...un altro è non avere di fatto una dignità alla pari con l'uomo


Parlavo del burqa in occidente. 
Laggiù non è una scelta... ma se pensiamo di imporre i nostri valori (quali poi, sarebbe tutto da discutere) con la forza siamo davvero fuori strada. Dovranno cambiarseli da soli, se vorranno.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Parlavo del burqa in occidente.
> Laggiù non è una scelta... ma se pensiamo di imporre i nostri valori (quali poi, sarebbe tutto da discutere) con la forza siamo davvero fuori strada. *Dovranno cambiarseli da soli, se vorranno.*


Probabilmente lo faranno... il burqa integrale sparira' almeno in occidente, come da noi sono sparite certe usanze mooolto simili.
Le nuove generazioni di donne nate in occidente al massimo coprono i capelli ma hanno studiato, lavorano e compagnia cantante.
Ma una donna di una certa eta' che magari ha passato gran parte della sua vita coperta ha bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi... forzarla a scoprirsi per me e' violenza pari a quella di chi l'ha forzata a coprirsi.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

E' giusto che una donna musulmana, che non è libera nel suo paese d'origine ( non tutti i paesi sono integralisti però...l'Islam ha varie sfumature), lo sia da noi. E la libertà non si impone con le leggi che malcelano sentimenti razzisti.
E' giusto che le ragazze islamiche abbiano le stesse opportunità di quelle italiane. Senza odiose strumentalizzazioni partitiche.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' giusto che una donna musulmana, che non è libera nel suo paese d'origine ( non tutti i paesi sono integralisti però...l'Islam ha varie sfumature), lo sia da noi. E la libertà non si impone con le leggi che malcelano sentimenti razzisti.
> E' giusto che le ragazze islamiche abbiano le stesse opportunità di quelle italiane. Senza odiose strumentalizzazioni partitiche.


 condivido


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Probabilmente lo faranno... il burqa integrale sparira' almeno in occidente, come da noi sono sparite certe usanze mooolto simili.
> Le nuove generazioni di donne nate in occidente al massimo coprono i capelli ma hanno studiato, lavorano e compagnia cantante.
> *Ma una donna di una certa eta' che magari ha passato gran parte della sua vita coperta ha bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi... forzarla a scoprirsi per me e' violenza pari a quella di chi l'ha forzata a coprirsi*.


Questo è sacrosanto!
Che poi è già è un falso problema qui da noi... alla marina è pieno di donne musulmane e nessuna usa il burqa ma tutte un normalissimo velo sui capelli.
I ragazzini poi te li raccomando... cinesi, senegalesi, indiani... son già farciti di cellulari e ipod :rotfl: La massificazione della civiltà occidentale non lascerà superstiti. I nostri valori trionferanno sul male :sonar:


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Probabilmente lo faranno... il burqa integrale sparira' almeno in occidente, come da noi sono sparite certe usanze mooolto simili.
> Le nuove generazioni di donne nate in occidente al massimo coprono i capelli ma hanno studiato, lavorano e compagnia cantante.
> Ma una donna di una certa eta' che magari ha passato gran parte della sua vita coperta ha bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi... forzarla a scoprirsi per me e' violenza pari a quella di chi l'ha forzata a coprirsi.


 
Ma infatti è un falso problema, come quello della polemica del crocifisso in classe.
Le Chiese sono vuote...la gente bestemmia..però se non trova appeso il crocifisso sopra la testa della maestra va in fremiti. é facile strumentalizzare gli imbecilli.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è sacrosanto!
> Che poi è già è un falso problema qui da noi... alla marina è pieno di donne musulmane e nessuna usa il burqa ma tutte un normalissimo velo sui capelli.
> I ragazzini poi te li raccomando... cinesi, senegalesi, indiani... son già farciti di cellulari e ipod :rotfl: La massificazione della civiltà occidentale non lascerà superstiti. I nostri valori trionferanno sul male :sonar:


 
Il male ed il bene non sono patrimonio esclusivo di nessuna civiltà.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Il male ed il bene non sono patrimonio esclusivo di nessuna civiltà.


 Il male ed il bene sono patrimonio esclusivo dell'essere umano.


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il male ed il bene sono patrimonio esclusivo dell'essere umano.


E quindi?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti è un falso problema, come quello della polemica del crocifisso in classe.
> Le Chiese sono vuote...la gente bestemmia..però se non trova appeso il crocifisso sopra la testa della maestra va in fremiti. é facile strumentalizzare gli imbecilli.


Si e a quanto pare di imbecilli non ce ne sono pochi. Parlavo giusto ieri con una mia amica che vive a Fi, mi diceva che a Prato ha vinto un tizio che nella campagna elettorale prometteva di buttare fuori tutti i cinesi.
Questo e' alimentare razzismo, roba vista neanche troppi anni fa.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E quindi?


 e quindi li troverai distrubuiti in egual misura a tutte le latitudini e longitudini... con modalità diverse, ma in fondo sempre uguali. Evitiamo di far classifiche.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e a quanto pare di imbecilli non ce ne sono pochi. Parlavo giusto ieri con una mia amica che vive a Fi, *mi diceva che a Prato ha vinto un tizio che nella campagna elettorale prometteva di buttare fuori tutti i cinesi.*
> Questo e' alimentare razzismo, roba vista neanche troppi anni fa.


 Tra l'altro presto capiterà il contrario :carneval: E' un vero idiota, il nemico poteva sceglierselo più facile!


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e a quanto pare di imbecilli non ce ne sono pochi. Parlavo giusto ieri con una mia amica che vive a Fi, mi diceva che a Prato ha vinto un tizio che nella campagna elettorale prometteva di buttare fuori tutti i cinesi.
> Questo e' alimentare razzismo, roba vista neanche troppi anni fa.


 
A Prato l'economia si regge sui cinesi: sulla mafia cinese e quella italiana. Figuriamoci!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A Prato l'economia si regge sui cinesi: sulla mafia cinese e quella italiana. Figuriamoci!!!


 a prato i cinesi hanno fatto fallire aziende da trenta quaranta operai alla volta.una moria di posti di lavoro


----------



## Anna A (7 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a prato i cinesi hanno fatto fallire aziende da trenta quaranta operai alla volta.una moria di posti di lavoro


ma mica solo a prato. manzano capitale della sedia ha fatto la stessa fine.
e non è questione di razzismo, ma di democratico controllo delle imprese e dei loro dipendenti.


----------



## ignavius (7 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a prato i cinesi hanno fatto fallire aziende da trenta quaranta operai alla volta.una moria di posti di lavoro


Sei razzista, dai ammettilo. Pentiti! 
Se dici certe cose (vere) sei un nemico della "libertà".

Ma si, dai, inneggiamo alle "assurde tradizioni dei paesi arretrati" (UUuuuu! OOOOOooooo!! Ma che modo di esprimersi da razzista!!!), riempiamoci invece la bocca di belle parole ed allora, come ho già detto, andiamo oltre, dai, abbattiamo i muri del razzismo! E' tradizione l'infibulazione? Ben venga! E' tradizione! Lo è la lapidazione delle adultere o l'avvio delle vedove alla prostituzione? Ma sarà ben un diritto!!! E chi siamo noi per giudicare?!?!?!?!?!?
_"A loro paese il burqa è un'imposizione, in Europa no!"_ Eh! Bisognerebbe spiegarlo a quelle donne che tutti i giorni vengono picchiate dai mariti per ogni minima fesseria, e se non portano sto cazzo di burqa a Parigi come a Bengasi, o a Pechino, o dove cazzo sono, rischiano pure di essere ammazzate in malo modo e fatte sparire per sempre!!!!
BASTA CON IL 
BLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLA..............
Si impari a far rispettare le leggi, si impari a rispettarle, si impari a non averne bisogno! Si impari a rispettare, che non vuol dire chiudere gli occhi in nome di un cretinissimo, falso, ipocrita concetto di "diritto".


----------



## Anna A (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sei razzista, dai ammettilo. Pentiti!
> Se dici certe cose (vere) sei un nemico della "libertà".
> 
> Ma si, dai, inneggiamo alle "assurde tradizioni dei paesi arretrati" (UUuuuu! OOOOOooooo!! Ma che modo di esprimersi da razzista!!!), riempiamoci invece la bocca di belle parole ed allora, come ho già detto, andiamo oltre, dai, abbattiamo i muri del razzismo! E' tradizione l'infibulazione? Ben venga! E' tradizione! Lo è la lapidazione delle adultere o l'avvio delle vedove alla prostituzione? Ma sarà ben un diritto!!! E chi siamo noi per giudicare?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...


scusa ma cosa c'entra adesso il burqa con i cinesi e l'essere dei concorrenti sleali?
un conto sono le questioni religiose un altro sbattersene delle regole civili e democratiche.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il male ed il bene sono patrimonio esclusivo dell'essere umano.


Sai che non credo? Penso che il male sia patrimonio esclusivo dell'essere umano legato al suo assoluto egocentrismo totalizzante.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica solo a prato. manzano capitale della sedia ha fatto la stessa fine.
> e non è questione di razzismo,* ma di democratico controllo delle imprese e dei loro dipendenti*.


Infatti il problema e' tutto la.

Eliminare i contrattini a cazzo per esempio sarebbe un'ottima cosa, perche' ovviamente chi puo' se ne approfitta.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sei razzista, dai ammettilo. Pentiti!
> Se dici certe cose (vere) sei un nemico della "libertà".
> 
> Ma si, dai, inneggiamo alle "assurde tradizioni dei paesi arretrati" (UUuuuu! OOOOOooooo!! Ma che modo di esprimersi da razzista!!!), riempiamoci invece la bocca di belle parole ed allora, come ho già detto, andiamo oltre, dai, abbattiamo i muri del razzismo! E' tradizione l'infibulazione? Ben venga! E' tradizione! Lo è la lapidazione delle adultere o l'avvio delle vedove alla prostituzione? Ma sarà ben un diritto!!! E chi siamo noi per giudicare?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...


Vengono picchiate non piu' di quanto vengano picchiate le altre donne.
Stai dipingendo un popolo in base ad alcuni casi, come dire che tutti gli italiani sono mafiosi, gli inglesi bevono il the alle 5, gli olandesi portano gli zoccoli ecc., ecc.
Non ti si puo' leggere proprio


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Vengono picchiate non piu' di quanto vengano picchiate le altre donne.*
> Stai dipingendo un popolo in base ad alcuni casi, come dire che tutti gli italiani sono mafiosi, gli inglesi bevono il the alle 5, gli olandesi portano gli zoccoli ecc., ecc.
> Non ti si puo' leggere proprio


 non credo proprio


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio


Io credo proprio di si.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo proprio di si.


bene.
per quanto mi riguarda non cito testi , articoli o interviste ma la testimonianza diretta diquesta ragazza che mi ha raccontato la condizione delle donne del suo paese facendomi passare ogni velleità di schieramenti , ideologie di sorta.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2010)

Non sminuisco l'importanza della sua testimonianza, ma conosco tanti iraniani (in particolare iraniani) donne e uomini e sono veramente l'opposto rispetto alla sua testimonianza. Non nego ne l'una ne l'altra.
Che poi a dire il vero in altri paesi del terzo mondo non musulmani non accade certo di meglio, non sara' mica la poverta' piu' che la provenienza o la religione a creare certe situazioni? Tra l'altro anche gli italiani ai loro tempi si sono guadagnati la loro cattiva reputazione (maneschi e mafiosi), ma infatti erano le persone povere e non istruite a lasciare l'Italia.

Nel mio quartiere c'e' un buon 70% di musulmani, non sono terroristi maneschi che abusano i bambini o li vendono al mercato nero coperti dal burqa. Ci sono differenze culturali innegabili, ma le sento anche con gli Olandesi e loro probabilmente le sentono parlando con me.
Se in Italia gli immigrati si comportano da delinquesnti e' perche' c'e' una classe politica che piuttosto che lavorare a una sana integrazione che potrebbe anche arricchire il paese fa esattamente il contrario:ghettizza, emargina, addita il colpevole dei mali dell'Italia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è sacrosanto!
> Che poi è già è un falso problema qui da noi... alla marina è pieno di donne musulmane e nessuna usa il burqa ma tutte un normalissimo velo sui capelli.
> I ragazzini poi te li raccomando... cinesi, senegalesi, indiani... son già farciti di cellulari e ipod :rotfl: *La massificazione della civiltà occidentale non lascerà superstiti. I nostri valori trionferanno sul male* :sonar:


 Purtroppo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vengono picchiate non piu' di quanto vengano picchiate le altre donne.
> Stai dipingendo un popolo in base ad alcuni casi, come dire che tutti gli italiani sono mafiosi, gli inglesi bevono il the alle 5, *gli olandesi portano gli zoccoli ecc., ecc.*
> Non ti si puo' leggere proprio


landesina:



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sminuisco l'importanza della sua testimonianza, ma conosco tanti iraniani (in particolare iraniani) donne e uomini e sono veramente l'opposto rispetto alla sua testimonianza. Non nego ne l'una ne l'altra.
> Che poi a dire il vero in altri paesi del terzo mondo non musulmani non accade certo di meglio, non sara' mica la poverta' piu' che la provenienza o la religione a creare certe situazioni? Tra l'altro anche gli italiani ai loro tempi si sono guadagnati la loro cattiva reputazione (maneschi e mafiosi), ma infatti erano le persone povere e non istruite a lasciare l'Italia.
> 
> Nel mio quartiere c'e' un buon 70% di musulmani, non sono terroristi maneschi che abusano i bambini o li vendono al mercato nero coperti dal burqa. Ci sono differenze culturali innegabili, ma le sento anche con gli Olandesi e loro probabilmente le sentono parlando con me.
> Se in Italia gli immigrati si comportano da delinquesnti e' perche' c'e' una classe politica che piuttosto che lavorare a una sana integrazione che potrebbe anche arricchire il paese fa esattamente il contrario:ghettizza, emargina, addita il colpevole dei mali dell'Italia.


:umile: :umile: :umile: :umile: :umile: :umile: :umile: :umiledue: :umiledue: :umiledue: :umiledue:  :umiledue:​


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa c'entra adesso il burqa con i cinesi e l'essere dei concorrenti sleali?
> un conto sono le questioni religiose un altro sbattersene delle regole civili e democratiche.


Forse stai parlando di qualcos'altro.
Io Pechino ce l'ho messo per caso, tanto per citare una città, un luogo qualunque.
Ai musulmani fondamentalisti frega meno che niente dove si trovano, le loro cazzo di tradizioni se le portano dietro e le impongono alla loro famiglia. Non a caso ogni tanto c'è qualche moglie o figlia ammazzata perchè "non accettava la regola".

Intanto perchè non mi si risponde mai a quello che dico se non sviando?
Oppure c'è una scelta particolare di tradizioni che vanno difese, e delle altre semplicemente (ipocritamente) non di parla?


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vengono picchiate non piu' di quanto vengano picchiate le altre donne.
> Stai dipingendo un popolo in base ad alcuni casi, come dire che tutti gli italiani sono mafiosi, gli inglesi bevono il the alle 5, gli olandesi portano gli zoccoli ecc., ecc.
> Non ti si puo' leggere proprio


E buona infibulazione a tutte!!!!!

Lettrice, sei un tesoro, di solito, ma se mi scadi nel parolaismo.........
Parla con un po' di musulmani. Io ci vivo in mezzo tutto il giorno, sono amici, in molti casi, ma il loro mondo è quello. Anche quando (raramente) a parole lo criticano.
Non hai idea dei moti di orgoglio di tanti uomini per il fatto di essere "padroni" della propria famiglia.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sminuisco l'importanza della sua testimonianza, ma conosco tanti iraniani (in particolare iraniani) donne e uomini e sono veramente l'opposto rispetto alla sua testimonianza. Non nego ne l'una ne l'altra.
> Che poi a dire il vero in altri paesi del terzo mondo non musulmani non accade certo di meglio, non sara' mica la poverta' piu' che la provenienza o la religione a creare certe situazioni? Tra l'altro anche gli italiani ai loro tempi si sono guadagnati la loro cattiva reputazione (maneschi e mafiosi), ma infatti erano le persone povere e non istruite a lasciare l'Italia.
> 
> Nel mio quartiere c'e' un buon 70% di musulmani, non sono terroristi maneschi che abusano i bambini o li vendono al mercato nero coperti dal burqa. Ci sono differenze culturali innegabili, ma le sento anche con gli Olandesi e loro probabilmente le sentono parlando con me.
> Se in Italia gli immigrati si comportano da delinquesnti e' perche' c'e' una classe politica che piuttosto che lavorare a una sana integrazione che potrebbe anche arricchire il paese fa esattamente il contrario:ghettizza, emargina, addita il colpevole dei mali dell'Italia.


Tesoro, guarda che le ghettizzazioni avvengono quasi sempre per precisa intenzione degli immigrati!
Qui da noi, tanto per dire, c'è stata storicamente una fortissima immigrazione, e siamo un paese che ha sempre accettatto molto di buon grado tutto questo. Qui la Lega è abbastanza diffusa, ma di razzismo proprio non se ne vede, anzi, c'è un'ottima intesa interetnica e pochissimi casi di reati gravi, che si distribuiscono quasi equamente tra extracomunitari e locali.
Dall'inizio del '900 una parte del paese è storicamente il quartiere pugliese/calabrese, in quanto tutti quelli che sono saliti si sono accrocchiati costruendo in una zona precisa, dandosi una mano a vicenda e mantenendo le famiglie vicine (e come dargli torto?). Nessuno li ha obbligati, nel modo più assoluto. La stessa cosa avviene per le tante etnie diverse, le quali certamente non sono composte integralmente di persone "malvage", di babau, ma in alcuni casi sono soggette a regole interne che cozzano contro le regole del resto del paese.

Io non sto parlando, intendiamoci, di mettere alla gogna tutto e tutti, anzi, sono convinto pure io che a poco a poco anche l'islam si stia portando verso la moderazione (per fortuna) ma questo non vuol dire che nell'attesa che ciò avvenga naturalmente io possa impassibilmente accettare che dei soprusi vestiti da tradizioni mi passino sotto il naso senza che io, non per me, ma per le persone schiacciate da tanta ipocrisia, me ne senta offeso.

Lettrice, ma sei davvero convinta che siccome la maggior parte di quelli che conosci sono brave persone (oltretutto che ne sai di cosa accade in casa loro?), si debba lasciare che quelli meno bravi facciano quello che vogliono impunitamente? Le loro donne sono forse "vittime minori"? Oppure "percentuale di perdite accettabile"?!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sminuisco l'importanza della sua testimonianza, ma conosco tanti iraniani (in particolare iraniani) donne e uomini e sono veramente l'opposto rispetto alla sua testimonianza. Non nego ne l'una ne l'altra.
> Che poi a dire il vero in altri paesi del terzo mondo non musulmani non accade certo di meglio, non sara' mica la poverta' piu' che la provenienza o la religione a creare certe situazioni? Tra l'altro anche gli italiani ai loro tempi si sono guadagnati la loro cattiva reputazione (maneschi e mafiosi), ma infatti erano le persone povere e non istruite a lasciare l'Italia.
> 
> *Nel mio quartiere c'e' un buon 70% di musulmani, non sono terroristi maneschi che abusano i bambini o li vendono al mercato nero coperti dal burqa. Ci sono differenze culturali innegabili, ma le sento anche con gli Olandesi e loro probabilmente le sentono parlando con me.
> Se in Italia gli immigrati si comportano da delinquesnti e' perche' c'e' una classe politica che piuttosto che lavorare a una sana integrazione che potrebbe anche arricchire il paese fa esattamente il contrario:ghettizza, emargina, addita il colpevole dei mali dell'Italia*.


capisco ma l'integrazione e il razzismo  con quello che affermavo io non c'entrano; sostenere che la condizione della donna nei paesi musulmani è indegna è come dire che in italia esiste la mafia, che in cina c'è la pena di morte e le torture, in olanda i tulipani e la regina inghilterra


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

parlando di tradizioni; ci sono tantissime madri che credono fermamente che una figlia che non passerà attraverso l'infibulazione sarà una donna emarginata....ma ci sono altrettante  giovani donne che lottano per cambiare questa atrocità.....nel rispetto delle loro battaglie dovremmo unirci nell'estrama condanna


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco ma l'integrazione e il razzismo con quello che affermavo io non c'entrano; sostenere che *la condizione della donna nei paesi musulmani è indegna *è come dire che in italia esiste la mafia, che in cina c'è la pena di morte e le torture, in olanda i tulipani e la regina inghilterra


Secondo il nostro criterio è indegna, secondo il loro no.
Secondo il nostro criterio è normale massacrare centinaia di migliaia di civili inermi per fottergli il petrolio, secondo il loro no.
Secondo il nostro criterio è normale tanta merda, secondo il loro è normale merda un po' diversa.
Ora, mi sembra davvero fuori luogo far classifiche. Quando laggiù la gente si stuferà, cambieranno le norme etiche.  
Lo stesso capiterà qui. 
Per inciso, parlare di sopraffazione femminile in Italia è davvero comico... abbiamo poco da dar lezioni agli altri anche in questo campo, con la chiesa cattolica che detta le leggi, ed i cittadini che eleggono pagliacci xenofobi e misogini come Cota.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Secondo il nostro criterio è indegna, secondo il loro no.
> *Secondo il nostro criterio è normale massacrare centinaia di migliaia di civili inermi per fottergli il petrolio, secondo il loro no.
> Secondo il nostro criterio è normale tanta merda, secondo il loro è normale merda un po' diversa.
> Ora, mi sembra davvero fuori luogo far classifiche. Quando laggiù la gente si stuferà, cambieranno le norme etiche.
> ...


ma stai scherzando , moltimodi?
secondo le donne lapidade, insultate, offese, maltrattate sì e dobbiamo unirci alla loro battaglia, non offendere la loro sofferenza affermando che è tutto nella normalità
 normalità sti cazzi
e  fare paragoni con le pur mille nostre contraddizioni e problematiche non ha senso


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando , moltimodi?
> secondo le donne lapidade, insultate, offese, maltrattate sì e dobbiamo unirci alla loro battaglia, non offendere la loro sofferenza affermando che è tutto nella normalità
> normalità sti cazzi
> e fare paragoni con le pur mille nostre contraddizioni e problematiche non ha senso


Evidentemente non mi leggi correttamente. Non ho parlato di normalità, ma di merda diversa.
Per me ha senso eccome... ovviamente noi non abbiamo figli che muoiono di fame o sotto le bombe occidentali. Facile vero, non fare paragoni?


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi leggi correttamente. Non ho parlato di normalità, ma di merda diversa.
> Per me ha senso eccome... ovviamente noi non abbiamo figli che muoiono di fame o sotto le bombe occidentali. Facile vero, non fare paragoni?


stiamo parlando delle donne , mi dici che c'entrano le bombe occidentali?
hai forse letto qualcos'altro in quello che ho scritto...forse ti riferisci ad alce, non a me


----------



## Iris (8 Aprile 2010)

personalmente non faccio classifiche: un'atrocità è tale a prescindere dal substrato pseudoculturale.
Non farei questioni ideologiche sulla pelle degli altri.

Quale società è più colpevole? Quella che permette la mutilazione di donne e anche uomini, che non rispetta i puù elementari diritti civili ecc ecc...o quella che fabbrica armi e le vende a dei morti di fame nel sud del mondo?
Non saprei. Mi fanno schifo entrambe le situazioni, e le trovo parimenti ingiustificate.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando delle donne , mi dici che c'entrano le bombe occidentali?
> hai forse letto qualcos'altro in quello che ho scritto...forse ti riferisci ad alce, non a me


 c'entrano eccome, perchè ti ripeto nuovamente che ognuno ha le proprie schifezze con cui dover fare i conti... laggiù soffocano i diritti delle loro donne... noi quelli dei loro uomini, donne,  bambini e dei vecchi.
Abbiamo poco da puntare contro il ditino, puzza troppo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> c'entrano eccome, perchè ti ripeto nuovamente che ognuno ha le proprie schifezze con cui dover fare i conti... laggiù soffocano i diritti delle loro donne... noi quelli dei loro uomini, donne,  bambini e dei vecchi.
> Abbiamo poco da puntare contro il ditino, puzza troppo.


il fatto che non è il ditino contro ma pro, a favore di quelle donne che lottano per una condizione diversa.
non capisco negare un'evidenza a cosa porti

e di certo non si tratta di fare nessuna triste classifica


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> personalmente non faccio classifiche: un'atrocità è tale a prescindere dal substrato pseudoculturale.
> Non farei questioni ideologiche sulla pelle degli altri.
> 
> Quale società è più colpevole? Quella che permette la mutilazione di donne e anche uomini, che non rispetta i puù elementari diritti civili ecc ecc...o quella che fabbrica armi e le vende a dei morti di fame nel sud del mondo?
> Non saprei. Mi fanno schifo entrambe le situazioni, e le trovo parimenti ingiustificate.


ripeto che per quanto mi riguarda evidenziare la triste condizione delle donne non nasconde altre responsabilità  , nè giustifica nulla ...ma non posso lasciar passare un evidente dato di fatto , per il quale, fra l'altro
ci sono donne che lottano e soffrono


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto che non è il ditino contro ma pro, a favore di quelle donne che lottano per una condizione diversa.
> non capisco negare un'evidenza a cosa porti
> 
> e di certo non si tratta di fare nessuna triste classifica


Certo, e siamo andati in Afghanistan per togliere il burqa alle donne e portargli i nostri valori democratici... ma dai.
Un popolo evolve i propri costumi nel tempo, non si possono imporre dall'esterno.
Ma non preoccuparti, vedrai che se non mandiamo tutto il mondo in malora prima,  tempo massimo un paio di generazioni le vedrai senza burqa, fasciate in jeans elasticizzati e pancia scoperta a votare via sms per chi mandare in nominescion nel grande fratello afghano:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, e siamo andati in Afghanistan per togliere il burqa alle donne e portargli i nostri valori democratici... ma dai.
> Un popolo evolve i propri costumi nel tempo, non si possono imporre dall'esterno.
> Ma non preoccuparti, vedrai che se non mandiamo tutto il mondo in malora prima,  tempo massimo un paio di generazioni le vedrai senza burqa, fasciate in jeans elasticizzati e pancia scoperta a votare via sms per chi mandare in nominescion nel grande fratello afghano:rotfl:


constatando la mia incapacità a far capire il concetto che mi preme mi ritiro e lascio il campo a frizzi e lazzi
au revoir


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> constatando la mia incapacità a far capire il concetto che mi preme mi ritiro e lascio il campo a frizzi e lazzi
> au revoir


... frizzi e lazzi un paio di palle... la tua è incapacità  al confronto dialettico. Aufidersen.


----------



## Iris (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, e siamo andati in Afghanistan per togliere il burqa alle donne e portargli i nostri valori democratici... ma dai.
> Un popolo evolve i propri costumi nel tempo, non si possono imporre dall'esterno.
> Ma non preoccuparti, vedrai che se non mandiamo tutto il mondo in malora prima, tempo massimo un paio di generazioni le vedrai senza burqa, fasciate in jeans elasticizzati e pancia scoperta a votare via sms per chi mandare in nominescion nel grande fratello afghano:rotfl:


 
Mi pare che su questo argomento siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pare che su questo argomento siamo d'accordo.


 Pare anche a me.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo il nostro criterio è indegna, secondo il loro no.
> *Secondo il nostro criterio è normale massacrare centinaia di migliaia di civili inermi per fottergli il petrolio, secondo il loro no*.
> Secondo il nostro criterio è normale tanta merda, secondo il loro è normale merda un po' diversa.
> Ora, mi sembra davvero fuori luogo far classifiche. Quando laggiù la gente si stuferà, cambieranno le norme etiche.
> ...


Cazzo, Ale, sei tamente acciecato dalle belle parole che non ti rendi conto di cosa stai dicendo!
I primi a far mercimonio del petrolio a discapito della popolazione dei paesi produttori sono proprio le classi dominanti in quei paesi, caste elette di pochissimi elementi mostruosamente ricchi e potenti che dominano una popolazione misera ed ignorante attraverso al povertà e l'ignoranza, il dogmatismo e la paura!!!!
Ma perchè, cazzo, con l'intelligenza che ti ritrovi, non riesci ad accettare l'assurdità delle frasi fatte! "bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali" o "ah quanto sarebbe bello vivere nella Natura" etc etc!
Porca puttana, Ale, ma possibile che solo perchè sono gli americani che sono andati (cagandosi sotto) a prendersi il petrolio, che tu devi pensare che dall'altra parte ogni merda sia accettabile?
Ma il male mio giustifica il tuo?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Pazzesco tutto questo, perchè a questo punto giustifichi tutto, e ricordati, che di conseguenza metti in gioco il tuo diritto a lamentartene!
Riprenditi, Ale. ricordati che essere anarchici non significa non avere padroni, bensì essere padroni e spesso necessariamente tiranni di sè stessi!


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

.........e intanto nessuno dei difensori della "libertà" ha ancora trovato il coraggio di rispondere su infibulazione e lapidazione. 
Troppo scomodo, vero? Più comode le invettive contro gli USA cattivi che..... ci hanno permesso con la loro schifosa ipocrisia (questa non gliela toglie nessuno) di riempirci il serbatoio della macchinetta, della moto, di comprarci il telefonino  e la tv lcd senza prima inginocchiarci verso la mecca.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, e siamo andati in Afghanistan per togliere il burqa alle donne e portargli i nostri valori democratici... ma dai.
> Un popolo evolve i propri costumi nel tempo, non si possono imporre dall'esterno.
> Ma non preoccuparti, vedrai che se non mandiamo tutto il mondo in malora prima, tempo massimo un paio di generazioni le vedrai senza burqa, fasciate in jeans elasticizzati e pancia scoperta a votare via sms per chi mandare in nominescion nel grande fratello afghano:rotfl:


Penso che oggi come oggi siano veramente solo gli idioti che credono che il fine della guerra in Afghanistan sia stato quello dell'esportazione della democrazia.
Resta che una volta che ci siamo andati, venircene via lasciano oltre alla merda loro pure la nostra forse sarebbe stato troppo.
Non so come agiscano gli altri paesi,  ma mi pare che l'Italia stia lavorando molto per aiutare quella gente.
La speranza è che le prossime generazioni afghane (e di tutti li altri paesi del mondo) qualsiasi fesseria facciano la facciano avendo potuto scegliere LIBERAMENTE


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Cazzo, Ale, sei tamente acciecato dalle belle parole che non ti rendi conto di cosa stai dicendo!
> *I primi a far mercimonio del petrolio a discapito della popolazione dei paesi produttori sono proprio le classi dominanti in quei paesi, caste elette di pochissimi elementi mostruosamente ricchi e potenti che dominano una popolazione misera ed ignorante* attraverso al povertà e l'ignoranza, il dogmatismo e la paura!!!!
> Ma perchè, cazzo, con l'intelligenza che ti ritrovi, non riesci ad accettare l'assurdità delle frasi fatte! "bisognerebbe imparare dagli animali" o "ah quanto sarebbe bello vivere nella Natura" etc etc!
> Porca puttana, Ale, ma possibile che solo perchè sono gli americani che sono andati (cagandosi sotto) a prendersi il petrolio, che tu devi pensare che dall'altra parte ogni merda sia accettabile?
> ...


Guarda che stai facendo la fotografia dei nostri governanti e del nostro popolo.
E secondo te, nei paesi sottosviluppati chi tiene al potere questi avidi governanti? E per quale motivo? 
Dove avrei scritto che la merda è accettabile? Imapara a leggere, e non farti accecare da ciò che hai in testa.
Poi un consiglio... evita di salire in cattedra, catalogando i pensieri degli altri come frasi fatte. E' un atteggiamento di una presunzione tale che sfiora il ridicolo. Se decidi di confrontarti su qualunque argomento, fallo correttamente.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> .........e intanto nessuno dei difensori della "libertà" ha ancora trovato il coraggio di rispondere su infibulazione e lapidazione.
> Troppo scomodo, vero? Più comode le invettive contro gli USA cattivi che..... ci hanno permesso con la loro schifosa ipocrisia (questa non gliela toglie nessuno) di riempirci il serbatoio della macchinetta, della moto, di comprarci il telefonino e la tv lcd senza prima inginocchiarci verso la mecca.


 La persone che anche tu hai contribuito a portare al potere col tuo voto, non vogliono una pillola che permetterebbe alle donne di scegliere, evitando i rischi di un'anestesia totale. Ne vogliono controllare il corpo.
Vogliono che le donne sentano l'umiliazione derivante dalla loro scelta. Ne vogliono controllare la mente.
Pretendono che non si possa fare un esame su un ovulo appena fecondato, te lo impiantano a forza e poi magari dopo mesi ti consentono di esaminarlo e se malato di abortire.
Prima di ergerti a paladino delle afghane, perchè non voli un pelo più basso e provi a non far andare al potere chi soffoca i diritti delle italiane?


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che stai facendo la fotografia dei nostri governanti e del nostro popolo.
> E secondo te, nei paesi sottosviluppati chi tiene al potere questi avidi governanti? E per quale motivo?
> Dove avrei scritto che la merda è accettabile? Imapara a leggere, e non farti accecare da ciò che hai in testa.
> Poi un consiglio... evita di salire in cattedra, catalogando i pensieri degli altri come frasi fatte. E' un atteggiamento di una presunzione tale che sfiora il ridicolo. Se decidi di confrontarti su qualunque argomento, fallo correttamente.


Buona giornata Ale. Inutile fare altre guerre, seppur tra due persone.
D'altro canto lo hai detto pure tu: le cose cambiano da sole. Confido su questo, ma compiango coloro che cadranno lungo il percorso, ignorati in nome della "libertà".


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Buona giornata Ale. Inutile fare altre guerre, seppur tra due persone.
> D'altro canto lo hai detto pure tu: le cose cambiano da sole. Confido su questo, ma compiango coloro che cadranno lungo il percorso, ignorati in nome della "libertà".


 La guerra è distruzione, il confronto di idee anche quando duro è fecondo. Buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La persone che anche tu hai contribuito a portare al potere col tuo voto, non vogliono una pillola che permetterebbe alle donne di scegliere, evitando i rischi di un'anestesia totale. Ne vogliono controllare il corpo.
> *Vogliono che le donne sentano l'umiliazione derivante dalla loro scelta. Ne vogliono controllare la mente.*
> Pretendono che non si possa fare un esame su un ovulo appena fecondato, te lo impiantano a forza e poi magari dopo mesi ti consentono di esaminarlo e se malato di abortire.
> Prima di ergerti a paladino delle afghane, perchè non voli un pelo più basso e provi a non far andare al potere chi soffoca i diritti delle italiane?


Continua a leggere ciò che vuoi in quello che dicono le persone, od a farti fare la traduzione da terzi.
La tua frase in grassetto denota una paranoia incredibile. La tua intelligenza si può permettere tranquillamente di andare oltre ad essa, basta che tu lo voglia. 
Ricordati che l'uso di una tecnologia ne presuppone la conoscenza profonda. Ho letto un po' di cose su quella pillola, dopo la notizia della sparata di Cota, ed al di la delle parole sparate a cazzo o della loro interpretazioe da parte dei demagoghi, preferisco pensare che non si vada a dare in mano un medicinale a chiunque senza che gli effetti ne possano essere controllati. Non è un'aspirina.

Pensa poi un momento: la libera diffusione di quel medicinale ne porterebbe un uso considerevole, con estremo guadagno, tanto per cambiare, della schifose case farmaceutiche. Sono convinto che se a promuoverne la libera diffusione fosse stato il centrodestra, le sinistre si sarebbero scagliate contro "i servitori dei miliardari del farmaco".


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

La libertà non è potersi permettere, bensì non necessitare.
La libertà non è un diritto, bensì il più gravoso dei doveri.


----------



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2010)

Dal profondo SUD=incivile:

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/04/08/news/ru486_intervista-3188787/

:cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2010)

*il video del soldato Bowe
"Basta, vi prego: voglio tornare a casa"


*Diffuse le immagini in cui un uomo che loro sostengono essere il soldato Bowe Robert Bergdahl si rivolge alle autorità Usa implorandole di adoperarsi per la sua liberazione. Il video, pubblicato dal centro americano di sorveglianza dei siti islamici


*Il video:*

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/ostaggio-dei-taliban-in-video-riportatemi-a-casa/45155?video


----------



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2010)

*Dal civilissimo NORD*

*La decisione di un sindaco leghista nel bresciano. Genitori in rivolta
Ma il preside congela il provvedimento. Un precedente in Veneto*

*"Niente mensa ai figli
 di chi non paga la retta"*

*di ANDREA MONTANARI*










*MILANO -* Dopo la vicenda di Montecchio Maggiore in provincia di Vicenza, è accaduto anche in una scuola elementare di Adro, in Franciacorta nel bresciano. Il Comune ha negato il pranzo ai figli delle famiglie in arretrato con i pagamenti delle rette per la mensa. Anche in questo caso l'amministrazione comunale è guidata dalla Lega. Se in Veneto, però, due settimane fa la giunta aveva almeno lasciato gli scolari a pane e acqua, il sindaco di Adro, Oscar Lancini ci andato ancora più pesante. Li ha lasciati letteralmente a bocca asciutta. Impedendo l'ingresso nella mensa agli alunni non a posto con i pagamenti della mensa. 

La decisione è stata presa prima delle vacanze pasquali. Dopo che il sindaco aveva annunciato di non voler più coprire i debiti della mensa scolastica gestita da un'associazione di genitori. Lancini è famoso per le sue iniziative contro gli immigrati extracomunitari: anni fa mise una taglia sui clandestini e ad Adro gli extra comunitari sono stati esclusi dai bouns a favore delle famiglie bisognose. In una lettera inviata a lui e al dirigente scolastico dell'istituto lombardo, Gianluca Cadei, la mamma di una bambina esclusa dalla mensa sostiene di aver "pagato le rette di febbraio e marzo con un leggero ritardo. Quand'anche il Comune fosse sull'orlo della bancarotta - aggiunge - mi sarei aspettata più attenzione, prudenza e rispetto prima di umiliare una bambina di 10 anni davanti ai suoi insegnanti a ai suoi compagni". Protesta anche una mamma musulmana che ha due alunni che frequentano l'istituto: "Il pagamento della mensa - spiega - è di oltre 50 euro al mese. Per noi è una cifra altissima, che non riusciamo assolutamente a fronteggiare". L'esclusione dei bambini riguarda non sono i figli di stranieri iscritti alla scuola dell'obbligo, ma anche quelli appartenenti alle famiglie italiane.     


"Ho sempre pagato, ma spesso in ritardo - racconta un'altra mamma - Va però anche detto che ad Adro la mensa si paga in anticipo e ti risarciscono poi se il bambino non la frequenta". In effetti, norme alla mano, la decisione del sindaco di Adro sembrerebbe anche non rispettare l'obbligo di frequenza del tempo mensa previsto dall'articolo 1 della legge 176 del 2007. "Siccome sono una madre di famiglia che lavora - incalza polemicamente anche un'altra mamma di un bambino escluso - potrebbe ancora accadere in futuro che saldi la tariffa oltre la scadenza fissata per mancanza di tempo. In questo caso vorrei essere avvertita per posta della minacciata espulsione di mia figlia dalla mensa scolastica. Naturalmente sono disponibile a rifondere il comune del costo del francobollo". 
Una rivolta che sembra essere servita, visto che ieri il preside della scuola ha deciso di congelare almeno fino a venerdì prossimo il divieto di accesso alla mensa per gli alunni delle famiglie morose.

http://www.repubblica.it/scuola/201...sa_ai_figli_di_chi_non_paga_la_retta-3188930/


----------



## Anna A (8 Aprile 2010)

*ma..*

qualcuno sa chi cazz è il capitano raimundo navarro?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> .........e intanto nessuno dei difensori della "libertà" ha ancora trovato il coraggio di rispondere su infibulazione e lapidazione.
> Troppo scomodo, vero? Più comode le invettive contro gli USA cattivi che..... ci hanno permesso con la loro schifosa ipocrisia (questa non gliela toglie nessuno) di riempirci il serbatoio della macchinetta, della moto, di comprarci il telefonino  e la tv lcd senza prima inginocchiarci verso la mecca.


Sto cercando di non incazzarmi perche' tu continui a sommare carote e patate.
Stai valutando un popolo e una cultura in base a gruppi estremisti che fanno i loro porci comodi esattamente come lo fanno i cattolici, perche' a noi invece fa comodo non vedere che cazzo combinano in Irlanda
O forse nella tua testa tutti i musulmani infibulano, lapidano, picchiano donne e bambini.
Me la prendo con chi si considera "piu' civilizzato" e si comporta da incivile e ignorante


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La decisione di un sindaco leghista nel bresciano. Genitori in rivolta
> Ma il preside congela il provvedimento. Un precedente in Veneto*
> 
> *"Niente mensa ai figli
> ...


Lo stavo per postare  stamattina


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Continua a leggere ciò che vuoi in quello che dicono le persone, od a farti fare la traduzione da terzi.
> *La tua frase in grassetto denota una paranoia incredibile*. La tua intelligenza si può permettere tranquillamente di andare oltre ad essa, basta che tu lo voglia.
> Ricordati che l'uso di una tecnologia ne presuppone la conoscenza profonda. Ho letto un po' di cose su quella pillola, dopo la notizia della sparata di Cota, ed al di la delle parole sparate a cazzo o della loro interpretazioe da parte dei demagoghi, preferisco pensare che non si vada a dare in mano un medicinale a chiunque senza che gli effetti ne possano essere controllati. Non è un'aspirina.
> 
> Pensa poi un momento: la libera diffusione di quel medicinale ne porterebbe un uso considerevole, con estremo guadagno, tanto per cambiare, della schifose case farmaceutiche. Sono convinto che se a promuoverne la libera diffusione fosse stato il centrodestra, le sinistre si sarebbero scagliate contro "i servitori dei miliardari del farmaco".


 Dopo  le frasi fatte, ora sono anche paranoico... ok, scusami ma concludo qui. Il confronto non è davvero possibile su queste basi.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYw8JR1N90o

Propongo uno stacchetto musicale della cantautrice calva... bellissima cover di Bob Marley


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2010)

A dire il vero il Burqua è estremismo bello e buono. Solo gli estremisti obbligano le mogli a coprirsi del tutto e notare anche i guanti!!!  Cioè di inverno non crredo dia poi quei grandi problemi, ma parliamo in estate? Di certo non andrebbe proibito il burqua ma quegli uomini che lo impongono alle moglie dovrebbero essere puniti e non poco per la violenza che compiono in nome di Dio.


----------



## Mari' (8 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> qualcuno sa chi cazz è il capitano raimundo navarro?



http://altogradimento.altervista.org/Audio clip/raimundo navarro01.wma

http://altogradimento.altervista.org/Audio clip/raimundo navarro03.wma

http://altogradimento.altervista.org/Audio clip/raimundo navarro02.wma


http://altogradimento.altervista.org/audioclip.htm


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> qualcuno sa chi cazz è il capitano raimundo navarro?


Personaggio d Mario Marenco ad "Alto Gradimento" condotto da Arbore e Boncompagni.
Era uno scalcagnato astronauta spagnolo, spedito in orbita e poi piantato li, con scorte di viveri ed aria evidentemente quasi infinite, per mancanza di fondi per il rientro.
Si lamentava di essere da otto anni "en esto abitaculo" senza una muchacha "....se me entiende, segnòr!........" e dovendo riparare i vetri rotti dai meteoriti solo con quello che aveva a disposizione: le pagine di un giornale porno.
inveiva continuamente: "Cornudos! Cabrones!"


----------



## Anna A (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Personaggio d Mario Marenco ad "Alto Gradimento" condotto da Arbore e Boncompagni.
> Era uno scalcagnato astronauta spagnolo, spedito in orbita e poi piantato li, con scorte di viveri ed aria evidentemente quasi infinite, per mancanza di fondi per il rientro.
> Si lamentava di essere da otto anni "en esto abitaculo" senza una muchacha "....se me entiende, segnòr!........" e dovendo riparare i vetri rotti dai meteoriti solo con quello che aveva a disposizione: le pagine di un giornale porno.
> inveiva continuamente: "Cornudos! Cabrones!"


e ti rappresenta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (8 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://altogradimento.altervista.org/Audio clip/raimundo navarro01.wma
> 
> http://altogradimento.altervista.org/Audio clip/raimundo navarro03.wma
> 
> ...


che elemento... mario marenco..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti rappresenta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh un po' abbandonatino e soggetto agli ormoni mi ci sento! 


Effettivamente però, dato l'ambiente, potrebbe andare meglio "Mortificaciòn" la chiromante, il cui motto era: *"Le corna spunteranno sotto i coppi de casa!!!!!!!"*   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che elemento... mario marenco..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


terribilmente avanti.

Decine i suoi personaggi, uno peggio dell'altro tipo il "monaco tibetano che si è appena schiacciato un dito con una pietra focaia" ed il suo mantra che recitava: "Ahiamifamaleldidonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....."


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto cercando di non incazzarmi perche' tu *continui a sommare carote e patate*.
> Stai valutando un popolo e una cultura in base a gruppi estremisti che fanno i loro porci comodi esattamente come lo fanno i cattolici, perche' a noi invece fa comodo non vedere che cazzo combinano in Irlanda
> O forse nella tua testa tutti i musulmani infibulano, lapidano, picchiano donne e bambini.
> Me la prendo con chi si considera "piu' civilizzato" e si comporta da incivile e ignorante


 Concordo.
Davvero rimango ancora (ancoraaaa!?!!! ) stupita di come le discussioni facilmente deviino dall'argomento. Un conto è se questo accade parlando di esperienze personale o di...abbigliamento in quanto è normale partire dalle scarpe, per arrivare al cappello passando per le borse e finire magari a parlare dello spettacolo teatrale dove si sono indossati, ma non è accettabile andare a ruota libera se si affrontano argomenti di questa portata.
L'argomento era se la nostra legislazione debba prevedere norme specifiche per il burqa. Ed è risultato subito evidente che non è possibile prevedere una legislazione specifica perché già esistono norme che riguardano TUTTI.
Se si deve parlare della lapidazione si deve entrare nella legislazione di un altro Paese che può essere fatto a livello di pressione internazionale così come si può fare per la pena di morte in generale e sulla metodologia scelta per attuarla. 
Poi se si pensa di poter entrare nella legislazione di altri anche per decidere cosa è o non è reato si può pensare solo di farlo attraverso organismi internazionali che hanno un potere solo di sollecitazione ad adeguarsi a dichiarazioni di diritti che, comunque, ogni stato è libero di sottoscrivere o no.
Ma qualcuno pensa che ci sia qualcuno favorevole all'infibulazione?
Qualcuno crede che ci sia approvazione per la lapidazione delle adultere (a parte Daniele:mrgreen::unhappy?
Ma soprattutto qualcuno crede che il caso di Hina sia emblematico di una etnia/cultura/nazionalità/religione quando ogni giorno ci sono notizie di delitti efferati compiuti da connazionali?!


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Davvero rimango ancora (ancoraaaa!?!!! ) stupita di come le discussioni facilmente deviino dall'argomento. Un conto è se questo accade parlando di esperienze personale o di...abbigliamento in quanto è normale partire dalle scarpe, per arrivare al cappello passando per le borse e finire magari a parlare dello spettacolo teatrale dove si sono indossati, ma non è accettabile andare a ruota libera se si affrontano argomenti di questa portata.
> L'argomento era se la nostra legislazione debba prevedere norme specifiche per il burqa. Ed è risultato subito evidente che non è possibile prevedere una legislazione specifica perché già esistono norme che riguardano TUTTI.
> *Se si deve parlare della lapidazione si deve entrare nella legislazione di un altro Paese che può essere fatto a livello di pressione internazionale così come si può fare per la pena di morte in generale e sulla metodologia scelta per attuarla. *
> ...


se nessuno approva è perché sono aberrazioni inaccettabili e il fatto che qui sia inutile parlarne vale come molte altre cose 
mi consta che l'indignazione sia legittima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se nessuno approva è perché sono aberrazioni inaccettabili e il fatto che qui sia inutile parlarne vale come molte altre cose
> mi consta che l'indignazione sia legittima


 Certo, ma con ordine, altrimenti diventa chiacchierare e non discutere.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma con ordine, altrimenti diventa chiacchierare e non discutere.


ho capito.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2010)

Che certe pratiche in determinati paesi siano aberranti nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma dobbiamo fargli pagare qua quello che succede la marchiandoli tutti indistintamente come _infibulatori_ e picchiatori di donne?
Cosi' senza dargli una possibilita' di smentita guardarli dall'alto in basso storcendo il naso.."tze' incivili tornate a casa vostra"? 
Mi chiedo dove sia finita la preoccupazione per le donne col burqa e i loro diritti.
Che il burqa rappresenti quello che rappresenti ci sta, ma attenzione a come si interviene: prendere una donna che l'ha portato per magari 30 anni e dirle "levatelo o ti metto 2000 euro di multa" e' violenza perche' lei puo' non sentirsi pronta a mostrarsi e in questi termini parlo di "scelta personale"... da un popolo che si ritiene civilizzato io non me lo aspetto e di grazia non lo posso accettare!


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Davvero rimango ancora (ancoraaaa!?!!! ) stupita di come le discussioni facilmente deviino dall'argomento. Un conto è se questo accade parlando di esperienze personale o di...abbigliamento in quanto è normale partire dalle scarpe, per arrivare al cappello passando per le borse e finire magari a parlare dello spettacolo teatrale dove si sono indossati, ma non è accettabile andare a ruota libera se si affrontano argomenti di questa portata.
> L'argomento era se la nostra legislazione debba prevedere norme specifiche per il burqa. Ed è risultato subito evidente che non è possibile prevedere una legislazione specifica perché già esistono norme che riguardano TUTTI.
> Se si deve parlare della lapidazione si deve entrare nella legislazione di un altro Paese che può essere fatto a livello di pressione internazionale così come si può fare per la pena di morte in generale e sulla metodologia scelta per attuarla.
> ...


Persa, lo sai benissimo che si tratta proprio di non fare solo chiacchiere a vuoto, lo dici pure tu, quindi non vedo con quale ipocrisia si possa inneggiare alla "libertà" di un burqa quale "tradizione" di una certa etnia e poi condannare cose chiaramente più terribili. Se si trae la spada a favore della "libertà" in questo senso bisognerebbe avere l'assurdo coraggio di farlo fino in fondo. Voltare le spalle al grave significato, alla pesante violenza rappresentata dal burqa significa farlo anche nei confronti delle altre terribili assurdità che CAZZO sono DIFFUSISSSSSIME nel mondo islamico  tanto a casa loro quanto all'estero. Certo, magari meno negli ambienti più colti ed interagenti col resto del mondo!
Ma bisogna proprio dirlo che l'infibulazione la praticano (clandestinamente, chiaro) anche in Francia e Germania, in Italia e negli USA, e che le botte alle donne, la segregazione e tutti gli altri esempi di violenza, tra i quali io metto pure il camminare tre passi più indietro dell'uomo sono all'ordine del giorno e solo ufficialmente blandamente criticati in tutto il mondo islamico, mentre sotto sotto approvati ed accettati?
Io ci parlo con i musulmani! E non coi dottori o gli ingegneri o i manager, ma con gli operai, che sono tanti e vengono dai posti più diversi. LORO mi dicono e confermano SPESSO CON APERTO ORGOGLIO queste cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Persa, lo sai benissimo che si tratta proprio di non fare solo chiacchiere a vuoto, lo dici pure tu, quindi non vedo con quale ipocrisia si possa inneggiare alla "libertà" di un burqa quale "tradizione" di una certa etnia e poi condannare cose chiaramente più terribili. Se si trae la spada a favore della "libertà" in questo senso bisognerebbe avere l'assurdo coraggio di farlo fino in fondo. Voltare le spalle al grave significato, alla pesante violenza rappresentata dal burqa significa farlo anche nei confronti delle altre terribili assurdità che CAZZO sono DIFFUSISSSSSIME nel mondo islamico tanto a casa loro quanto all'estero. Certo, magari meno negli ambienti più colti ed interagenti col resto del mondo!
> Ma bisogna proprio dirlo che l'infibulazione la praticano (clandestinamente, chiaro) anche in Francia e Germania, in Italia e negli USA, e che le botte alle donne, la segregazione e tutti gli altri esempi di violenza, tra i quali io metto pure il camminare tre passi più indietro dell'uomo sono all'ordine del giorno e solo ufficialmente blandamente criticati in tutto il mondo islamico, mentre sotto sotto approvati ed accettati?
> Io ci parlo con i musulmani! E non coi dottori o gli ingegneri o i manager, ma con gli operai, che sono tanti e vengono dai posti più diversi. LORO mi dicono e confermano SPESSO CON APERTO ORGOGLIO queste cose.


 Perfetta la risposta di Letty


Lettrice ha detto:


> Che certe pratiche in determinati paesi siano aberranti nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma dobbiamo fargli pagare qua quello che succede la marchiandoli tutti indistintamente come _infibulatori_ e picchiatori di donne?
> Cosi' senza dargli una possibilita' di smentita guardarli dall'alto in basso storcendo il naso.."tze' incivili tornate a casa vostra"?
> Mi chiedo dove sia finita la preoccupazione per le donne col burqa e i loro diritti.
> Che il burqa rappresenti quello che rappresenti ci sta, ma attenzione a come si interviene: prendere una donna che l'ha portato per magari 30 anni e dirle "levatelo o ti metto 2000 euro di multa" e' violenza perche' lei puo' non sentirsi pronta a mostrarsi e in questi termini parlo di "scelta personale"... da un popolo che si ritiene civilizzato io non me lo aspetto e di grazia non lo posso accettare!


 Anch'io ci parlo con islamici tutti i giorni e vengono pure a mangiare a casa mia...
Se mi dicessero che io sono come borghezio mi in...nervosirei parecchio...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perfetta la risposta di Letty
> 
> Anch'io ci parlo con islamici tutti i giorni e vengono pure a mangiare a casa mia...
> Se mi dicessero che io sono come borghezio mi in...nervosirei parecchio...


Io abito in un quartiere pieno di musulmani (lettri lo conosce bene), ho anche una piccola moschea vicino casa... mi sembrano mediamente molto affabili e tranquilli. Nessuna donna col burqa, numerose famiglie ... e se ci parli non sbuffano fumo dalle orecchie. Sinceramente mi sembrano molto più civili di tanti amministratori padani.


----------



## Magenta (8 Aprile 2010)

Io ho provato a parlarci con i beduini.
A farmi spiegare come funzionano queste cose di burqa, veli etc...
Il velo (secondo loro) non è un'imposizione dell'uomo ma una scelta della donna (?) che lo considera alla stregua delle nostre scarpe col tacco stiletto, scomodo ma bello da vedere (parole loro giuro non mie!).
Questo con cui ho parlato abita nel deserto appunto tribù dei beduini in cui le donne compiuti i 14 anni vengono SEGREGATE nella tenda di famiglia (o dell'uomo,se sono già sposate) e lì dentro ci vivono PER TUTTA LA VITA senza uscire mai, perchè se un solo sguardo di un altro uomo si poggia su di loro sono considerate sporche impure e lasciate a loro stesse. Benedetti siamo noi occidentali, vorrei mai essere nata donna in quei paesi.
C'è da dire che i giovani sono più propensi a lasciare la donna libera da proibizioni tipo il velo o il burqa rispetto a persone più anziane quindi più tradizionaliste.

Ma voi l'avete mai vista dal vivo una donna col burqa? 
Beh io si, era nero, faceva un'impressione che non vi dico... ho visto questo fantasma nero venirmi incontro al centro commerciale, credetemi mi è venuta la pelle d'oca. Passeggiava con un uomo che NON stava 3 passi davanti a lei, ma di fianco a lei, e guardavano le vetrine.
Che poi cosa guardasse non si sa, visto che nemmeno gli occhi le avanzavano fuori...


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perfetta la risposta di Letty
> 
> Anch'io ci parlo con islamici tutti i giorni e vengono pure a mangiare a casa mia...
> Se mi dicessero che io sono come borghezio mi in...nervosirei parecchio...


Oooh! e finalmente si torna a bomba.
Difatti io almeno, non so altri, non ho mai parlato di "far pagare" qualcosa a qualcuno colpe o non colpe, ma ho solo detto solo di evitare l'ipocrita atteggiamento che va a difendere a tutti i costi certe cose pur sapendo che sono il coperchio di altre ben peggiori.
Anche gli Italiani non sono tutti mafiosi, ma allora per questo non si dovrebbero condannare il pizzo, le mazzette, le esecuzioni in piazza e tutte quelle belle cose?
Dai, basta con gli slogan a favore di tizio e caio solo perchè fa chic.
Se una persona, con tutto il suo background culturale, se ne viene in Europa, deve portarsi dietro prima di tutto quantomeno il rispetto che loro stessi pretendono da noi quando si va da loro (ed io non ci vado: non vado in casa di chi criticherei).
Se qui ci sono delle leggi, ci potrà essere anche moderazione nell'applicazione, ma non di fronte a palesi ed arroganti abusi.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io abito in un quartiere pieno di musulmani (lettri lo conosce bene), ho anche una piccola moschea vicino casa... mi sembrano mediamente molto affabili e tranquilli. Nessuna donna col burqa, numerose famiglie ... e se ci parli non sbuffano fumo dalle orecchie. Sinceramente mi sembrano molto più civili di tanti amministratori padani.


e qui ripeto: siccome non tutti sono mafiosi lasciamo che quelli che lo sono facciano i loro comodi per diritto di tradizione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Io ho provato a parlarci con i beduini.
> A farmi spiegare come funzionano queste cose di burqa, veli etc...
> Il velo (secondo loro) non è un'imposizione dell'uomo ma una scelta della donna (?) che lo considera alla stregua delle nostre scarpe col tacco stiletto, scomodo ma bello da vedere (parole loro giuro non mie!).
> Questo con cui ho parlato abita nel deserto appunto tribù dei beduini in cui le donne compiuti i 14 anni vengono SEGREGATE nella tenda di famiglia (o dell'uomo,se sono già sposate) e lì dentro ci vivono PER TUTTA LA VITA senza uscire mai, perchè se un solo sguardo di un altro uomo si poggia su di loro sono considerate sporche impure e lasciate a loro stesse. Benedetti siamo noi occidentali, vorrei mai essere nata donna in quei paesi.
> ...


 Ma chi vorrebbe essere beduina?! Ma neanche colombiana, magari.
I beduini sono un'etnia particolare e lo stare nella tenda se ci sono estranei, vivendo nel deserto, mi sembra abbastanza normale (io non mi fiderei di estranei) e poi rispetto al vivere nel deserto, secondario...
Conosco molto bene una donna non con il burqa, ma con il velo e il corpo coperto (tipo suora) che vive una vita molto attiva, esce sola e partecipa di sera a riunioni scolastiche, cosa che molte italiane non possono fare, non perché sia loro proibito, ma caldamente sconsigliato, diciamo?
Ho visto recentemente una ragazza con iqab (mi sembra si chiami così il velo che lascia liberi solo gli occhi) che chiacchiarava amabilmente con un'altra ragazza con il solo velo in jeans sul battello che fa il giro di Manhattan. Non è stata perquisita e non è stata guardata come pericolosa terrorista da nessuno.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> e qui ripeto: siccome non tutti sono mafiosi lasciamo che quelli che lo sono facciano i loro comodi per diritto di tradizione?


Scusa eh, ma francamente discutere con uno che mi da del paranoico non mi invoglia. Se cerchi un confronto di idee, devi essere disposto a sostenerlo con mezzi leali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> e qui ripeto: siccome non tutti sono mafiosi lasciamo che quelli che lo sono facciano i loro comodi per diritto di tradizione?


 Ma cosa c'entra il mafioso con l'abbigliamento?
Certo i mafiosi avevano le donne vestite di nero e con il fazzoletto in testa ...quando erano vestite così anche le donne che con i mafiosi non avevano nulla a che fare.
La mafia, la violenza sono reati e devono essere perseguiti (magari anche ad alti livelli... ) sia che si tratti di violenze italiane, russe, cinesi, giapponesi o marocchine.
Cosa c'entra l'abbigliamento?


----------



## Iris (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> e qui ripeto: siccome non tutti sono mafiosi lasciamo che quelli che lo sono facciano i loro comodi per diritto di tradizione?


 
La mafia è crimine, non è cultura. Impropriamente si parla di cultura mafiosa; in realtà sono solo una serie di comportamenti ripetuti.
Portare il velo è l'espressione di una cultura. Costringere al velo non è cultura, è prepotenza. Così come lo è vietarlo, senza una motivazione che non sia demagogica e razzista.
Tutti sappiamo cosa riescono a combinare preti e monache, ma sarebbe aberrante impedire loro di appartenere alla Chiesa.
Il punto è sempre questo: non si può inneggiare alla libertà, per poi imporla per decreto o ordinanza. Non riesco a capire perchè non sia chiaro.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma francamente discutere con uno che mi da del paranoico non mi invoglia. Se cerchi un confronto di idee, devi essere disposto a sostenerlo con mezzi leali.


 *Vogliono che le donne sentano l'umiliazione derivante dalla loro scelta. Ne vogliono controllare la mente.*

Perdonami, ma a me questa tua frase fa venire in mente solo paranoia.

Ma sai che cazzo frega a tizio o caio di "umiliare" o "controllare la mente" di ragazze in difficoltà, che non rappresentano per fortuna nemmeno lontanamente una percentuale "politicamente" interessante!
Se proprio vuoi trovarci del marcio, dimmi che certe politiche servono a leccare il culo al vaticano ed ai suoi baciapile. Questo sarebbe molto più ammissibile, e probabilmente in gran parte vero.
Io ho usato il termine paranoia quale opinione di un'impressione, ma se vuoi prenderla come offesa fai pure, mi dispiace perchè sbagli,  ma fai pure.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il mafioso con l'abbigliamento?
> Certo i mafiosi avevano le donne vestite di nero e con il fazzoletto in testa ...quando erano vestite così anche le donne che con i mafiosi non avevano nulla a che fare.
> La mafia, la violenza sono reati e devono essere perseguiti (magari anche ad alti livelli... ) sia che si tratti di violenze italiane, russe, cinesi, giapponesi o marocchine.
> Cosa c'entra l'abbigliamento?


 
Ok, continuiamo a dire che il coperchio non fa danno, continuiamo a non voler vedere cosa realmente bolle nella pentola.


----------



## ignavius (8 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La mafia è crimine, non è cultura. Impropriamente si parla di cultura mafiosa; in realtà sono solo una serie di comportamenti ripetuti.
> Portare il velo è l'espressione di una cultura. Costringere al velo non è cultura, è prepotenza. Così come lo è vietarlo, senza una motivazione che non sia demagogica e razzista.
> Tutti sappiamo cosa riescono a combinare preti e monache, ma sarebbe aberrante impedire loro di appartenere alla Chiesa.
> Il punto è sempre questo: non si può inneggiare alla libertà, per poi imporla per decreto o ordinanza. Non riesco a capire perchè non sia chiaro.


Vietare espressamente il burqa in particolare può essere è un atteggiamento prepotente, daccordo. Giustificarlo come tradizione è ipocrita, perchè come ho ripetuto più volte, ci sono anche altre tradizioni che il burqa nasconde come un coperchio, che allora andrebbero assurdamente accettate.
In Europa esiste una legge che impone la riconoscibilità della persona? La si applichi, a chi indossa il casco integrale, il burqa o la maschera di Pippo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Vietare espressamente il burqa in particolare può essere è un atteggiamento prepotente, daccordo. Giustificarlo come tradizione è ipocrita, perchè come ho ripetuto più volte, ci sono anche altre tradizioni che il burqa nasconde come un coperchio, che allora andrebbero assurdamente accettate.
> *In Europa esiste una legge che impone la riconoscibilità della persona? La si applichi, a chi indossa il casco integrale, il burqa o la maschera di Pippo*.


 Esatto!!!
Non è necessaria una legge per il burqa!!!
E chi vuole portarlo continuerà a farlo, come chi si mette il casco integrale, chi si traveste, escluso i casi previsto dalla legge.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Oooh! e finalmente si torna a bomba.
> *Difatti io almeno, non so altri, non ho mai parlato di "far pagare" qualcosa a qualcuno colpe o non colpe, ma ho solo detto solo di evitare l'ipocrita atteggiamento che va a difendere a tutti i costi certe cose pur sapendo che sono il coperchio di altre ben peggiori.*
> 
> *Il coperchio di altre cose ben peggiori e' la cazzo di Lega che tu hai la faccia di aver anche votato! Vergogna! Che fa finta di abbracciare la causa delle povere donne col burqa perche' NON LI VOGLIONO IN ITALIA. Poi sempre per difendere i diritti delle donne ostacolano l'introduzione di un pillola che nega il diritto all'aborto in maniera meno "tragica" della pratica ospedaliera. Ma ecco il paese civile che difende i diritti delle donne. *
> ...


I palesi e arroganti abusi sono anche i vostri. Ma mentre quei popoli sono poveri e hanno un livello di istruzione bassissimo, l'italiano medio no... ma cosa fa? invece che cercare di portare loro ai nostri livelli si abbassa ai loro! Si abbassa al razzismo! Proprio l'apoteosi dell'ignoranza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I palesi e arroganti abusi sono anche i vostri. Ma mentre quei popoli sono poveri e hanno un livello di istruzione bassissimo, l'italiano medio no... ma cosa fa? invece che cercare di portare loro ai nostri livelli si abbassa ai loro! Si abbassa al razzismo! Proprio l'apoteosi dell'ignoranza


 Sono stanca di quotarti... :up:


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> .........e intanto nessuno dei difensori della "libertà" ha ancora trovato il coraggio di rispondere su infibulazione e lapidazione.
> Troppo scomodo, vero? Più comode le invettive contro gli USA cattivi che..... ci hanno permesso con la loro schifosa ipocrisia (questa non gliela toglie nessuno) di riempirci il serbatoio della macchinetta, della moto, di comprarci il telefonino e la tv lcd senza prima inginocchiarci verso la mecca.


 ma oggi è la giornata del 'cattivi non mi rispondete!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:'?!?!?!

COmunque per quanto mi riguarda posso dirti che trovo ingiuste le pratiche di infibulazione (mutilazione permanente), lapidazione (terribile), vedove bruciate o seppellite col marito morto, vedove indotte alla prostituzione (non ne avevo mai sentito parlare, sai?), obbligo all'uso di qualsivoglia abbigliamento o monile (nijab, burqua, terzo occhio, colore nero per la vedovanza...)
Onestamente credo che quest'ultima cosa, per quanto meno grave come effetti fisici, sia gravissima come effetti mentali: la donna in questione si sente 'proprietà', 'tentatrice' (molte le condanne contro le donne stuprate che avrebbero indotto in tentazione) e 'peccatrice' e comunque non è dotata di autonoma capacità di scelta.
Purtroppo però, per quanto sarebbe bello proibire per legge le aberrazioni culturali come facciamo con le fisiche (vietando infibulazione o lapidazione), sarebbe impossibile agire con buoni propositi per vie legali. Una donna che per legge non può portare MAI il burqa è solo una donna cui è tolta la possiblità di scegliere e che di nuovo non è dotata di autonoma capacità di scelta. Però impedire tali abbigliamenti nelle scuole, nelle banche e nei ministeri e centrali di polizia può già essere un grosso aiuto per la nostra società per evitare un'azione terroristica o un 'furto' di bambino e un primo approccio per queste donne con un mondo senza veli. Sperando che inizino presto la loro battaglia per liberarsi da queste costrizioni. Battaglia nelle quali le sosterremo ma che può partire solo da loro.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Continua a leggere ciò che vuoi in quello che dicono le persone, od a farti fare la traduzione da terzi.
> La tua frase in grassetto denota una paranoia incredibile. La tua intelligenza si può permettere tranquillamente di andare oltre ad essa, basta che tu lo voglia.
> Ricordati che l'uso di una tecnologia ne presuppone la conoscenza profonda. Ho letto un po' di cose su quella pillola, dopo la notizia della sparata di Cota, ed al di la delle parole sparate a cazzo o della loro interpretazioe da parte dei demagoghi, preferisco pensare che non si vada a dare in mano un medicinale a chiunque senza che gli effetti ne possano essere controllati. Non è un'aspirina.
> 
> Pensa poi un momento: la libera diffusione di quel medicinale ne porterebbe un uso considerevole, con estremo guadagno, tanto per cambiare, della schifose case farmaceutiche. Sono convinto che se a promuoverne la libera diffusione fosse stato il centrodestra, le sinistre si sarebbero scagliate contro "i servitori dei miliardari del farmaco".


 posso chiederti cosa intendi per libera diffusione?


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2010)

Usare le leggi vigenti e fare in modo che una donna non porti il Bourqua perchè deve portarlo,ma perchè vuolew e basta. (cioè si può usare anche il cilicio se ci si vuole del male).
Però in effetti alla lapidazione per le adultere ci farei un pensierino, almeno alla mia ex una bella lapidatina non le avrebbe fatto poi tanto male


----------



## Iris (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I palesi e arroganti abusi sono anche i vostri. Ma mentre quei popoli sono poveri e hanno un livello di istruzione bassissimo, l'italiano medio no... ma cosa fa? invece che cercare di portare loro ai nostri livelli si abbassa ai loro! Si abbassa al razzismo! Proprio l'apoteosi dell'ignoranza


 
Ho dei seri dubbi sulla qualità di istruzione dell'italiano medio. Secondo me ci sopravvalutiamo e di parecchio.


----------



## ignavius (9 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma oggi è la giornata del 'cattivi non mi rispondete!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:'?!?!?!
> 
> COmunque per quanto mi riguarda posso dirti che trovo ingiuste le pratiche di infibulazione (mutilazione permanente), lapidazione (terribile), vedove bruciate o seppellite col marito morto, vedove indotte alla prostituzione (non ne avevo mai sentito parlare, sai?), obbligo all'uso di qualsivoglia abbigliamento o monile (nijab, burqua, terzo occhio, colore nero per la vedovanza...)
> Onestamente credo che quest'ultima cosa, per quanto meno grave come effetti fisici, sia gravissima come effetti mentali: la donna in questione si sente 'proprietà', 'tentatrice' (molte le condanne contro le donne stuprate che avrebbero indotto in tentazione) e 'peccatrice' e comunque non è dotata di autonoma capacità di scelta. Scusa, ma il burqa è il simbolo di proprietà per eccellenza, ben iù del nero a lutto!
> Purtroppo però, per quanto sarebbe bello proibire per legge le aberrazioni culturali come facciamo con le fisiche (vietando infibulazione o lapidazione), sarebbe impossibile agire con buoni propositi per vie legali. Difatti non si tratta a parer mio di vietare quanto di non giustificare Una donna che per legge non può portare MAI il burqa è solo una donna cui è tolta la possiblità di scegliere e che di nuovo non è dotata di autonoma capacità di scelta. Però impedire tali abbigliamenti nelle scuole, nelle banche e nei ministeri e centrali di polizia può già essere un grosso aiuto per la nostra società per evitare un'azione terroristica o un 'furto' di bambino e un primo approccio per queste donne con un mondo senza veli. Sperando che inizino presto la loro battaglia per liberarsi da queste costrizioni. Battaglia nelle quali le sosterremo *ma che può partire solo da loro*.


ti quoto quasi per intero, ma non per la parte in grassetto: certo non possiamo pensare (come la propaganda ha invece tentato di far credere) che noi si possa andare a bussare in casa d'altri per insegnare le "buone maniere", ma certamente quando ci si trova di fronte a minoranze o categorie soggiogate in quel modo, pensare che debbano essere loro a tirar fuori la testa dal buco e solo dopo noi si possa aiutarli mi sembra riduttivo. Io ho sempre detto, in tempi non sospetti, prima ancora della nascita di Internet, che non avremmo dovuto mandare in giro soldi a destra e a manca, che alla fine sono finiti in armi per la gente in miseria e palazzi per i governanti furbi, bensì informazione. Anche col rischio che essa sia, come è spesso, sbagliata. Una vota aperto un canale, oltre alla feccia arriva anche il buono. Senza canali aperti non arriva nulla.
Un modo per aprire un canale senza andare necessariamente in casa d'altri è quella di non accettare compromessi in casa propria. Mi spiego: nella nostra Europa tutti devono essere liberi di fare qul che meglio credono, ma solo di sè, non degli altri. La donna obbligata in casa a certe pratiche di sottomissione deve sapere di essere libera, uscita di casa, di fare quel che vuole di sè, protetta dalla comunità. Deciderà lei se poi tornare in casa o meno, sapendo pure che le sarà possibile proteggere sè stessa anche nella propria casa facendo intervenire la legge contro ogni tipo di abuso, tradizionale o no. Uscendo in strada, la donna o qualsiasi altro soggetto che rischi repressione e violenza deve sapere di avere il diritto di scegliere. Solo quello. Informazione sui propri diritti, poi lei sceglierà. Ma se nel nostro paese, dove già esistono leggi contro il cammuffamento, si faranno delle eccezioni per le "tradizioni", quelle donne non impareranno mai la strada per la propria indipendenza culturale, ideologica ed umana.
Spero di essermi spiegato, e di non aver dato adito ad altri fraintendimenti. Razzismo? No, nel modo più assoluto, ma nemmeno occhi ipocritamente chiusi, né demagogia da quattro soldi.


----------



## ignavius (9 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posso chiederti cosa intendi per libera diffusione?


Sappiamo tutti perfettamente quanto sia piena di buchi la rete della distribuzione dei farmaci soggetti a prescrizione.
Mettere quel farmaco in farmacia lo vedo come un distribuirlo quasi liberamente alle ragazzine. Mi sembra troppo pericoloso.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sappiamo tutti perfettamente quanto sia piena di buchi la rete della distribuzione dei farmaci soggetti a prescrizione.
> Mettere quel farmaco in farmacia lo vedo come un distribuirlo quasi liberamente alle ragazzine. Mi sembra troppo pericoloso.


Il farmaco non va nelle farmacie, ma nelle farmacie degli ospedali e si può prendere solo lì, sotto controllo medico. 
Poi ti ricoverano.
O firmi per andare a casa, come puoi fare anche se appena operato di cuore.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> ti quoto quasi per intero, ma non per la parte in grassetto: certo non possiamo pensare (come la propaganda ha invece tentato di far credere) che noi si possa andare a bussare in casa d'altri per insegnare le "buone maniere", ma certamente quando ci si trova di fronte a minoranze o categorie soggiogate in quel modo, pensare che debbano essere loro a tirar fuori la testa dal buco e solo dopo noi si possa aiutarli mi sembra riduttivo. Io ho sempre detto, in tempi non sospetti, prima ancora della nascita di Internet, che non avremmo dovuto mandare in giro soldi a destra e a manca, che alla fine sono finiti in armi per la gente in miseria e palazzi per i governanti furbi, bensì informazione. Anche col rischio che essa sia, come è spesso, sbagliata. Una vota aperto un canale, oltre alla feccia arriva anche il buono. Senza canali aperti non arriva nulla.
> Un modo per aprire un canale senza andare necessariamente in casa d'altri è quella di non accettare compromessi in casa propria. Mi spiego: nella nostra Europa tutti devono essere liberi di fare qul che meglio credono, ma solo di sè, non degli altri. La donna obbligata in casa a certe pratiche di sottomissione deve sapere di essere libera, uscita di casa, di fare quel che vuole di sè, protetta dalla comunità. Deciderà lei se poi tornare in casa o meno, sapendo pure che le sarà possibile proteggere sè stessa anche nella propria casa facendo intervenire la legge contro ogni tipo di abuso, tradizionale o no. Uscendo in strada, la donna o qualsiasi altro soggetto che rischi repressione e violenza deve sapere di avere il diritto di scegliere. Solo quello. Informazione sui propri diritti, poi lei sceglierà. Ma se nel nostro paese, dove già esistono leggi contro il cammuffamento, si faranno delle eccezioni per le "tradizioni", quelle donne non impareranno mai la strada per la propria indipendenza culturale, ideologica ed umana.
> Spero di essermi spiegato, e di non aver dato adito ad altri fraintendimenti. Razzismo? No, nel modo più assoluto, ma nemmeno occhi ipocritamente chiusi, né demagogia da quattro soldi.


 nel primo rosso mi sono spiegata male: parlavo proprio del burqa come simbolo di ìproprietà'.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo intervento, mi chiedo come sia attuabile, nella tua visione, se puoi spiegarmelo.
Nella mia visione si fa informazione (cartelloni per strada e nei luoghi pubblici), si aprono le scuole la sera a classi di sole donne e soli uomini per imparare la lingua, si vieta il coprirsi del tutto nei luoghi effettivamente sensibili come le banche o la polizia. 
Nella tua?


----------



## ignavius (9 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel primo rosso mi sono spiegata male: parlavo proprio del burqa come simbolo di ìproprietà'.
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo intervento, mi chiedo come sia attuabile, nella tua visione, se puoi spiegarmelo.
> Nella mia visione si fa informazione (cartelloni per strada e nei luoghi pubblici), si aprono le scuole la sera a classi di sole donne e soli uomini per imparare la lingua, si vieta il coprirsi del tutto nei luoghi effettivamente sensibili come le banche o la polizia.
> Nella tua?


 
Stessa identica cosa. :up:

Si evita di giustificare qualsiasi cosa sia contro la legge vigente in nome di ideologie o tradizioni o di qualsiasi altra scusa, si impedisce che vengano fatte discriminazioni ma si difende senza demonizzarlo il diritto di parola e di critica. Si adattano, modificano abrogano, varano leggi in modo dinamico, adattandosi alle esigenze del mondo che cambia ed allontanandosi sempre il più possibile da una visione unilaterale, significando questo che tutto ciò che è contro la persona, in qualsiasi forma, deve essere escluso, a prescindere dalle tradizioni o dalle pretese di singoli gruppi. Il debole deve essere aiutato nel senso in primo luogo che deve essere libero di scegliere, e non solo libero dalla Legge, ma pure da chiunque altro tenti di imporgli qualsiasi cosa. La comunità ha il dovere di offrire assistenza a chi potrebbe non conoscere alcune informazioni importanti per la propria tutela. La comunità, una volta data con sicurezza adeguata informazione, deve offrire adeguata tutela della libertà di scelta. Poi ognuno faccia le scelte che preferisce. Rispettando la legge e gli altri.


----------

